#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Ergernissen top 10

## Gerrit Hurkens

We hebben er het misschien al over gehad. Maar het lijkt me leuk om eens een top 10 te creeren over de ergernissen die we kunnen meemaken tijdens een productie. Dit kunnen kleine dingen zijn, maar ook grote. 
Techniek, organisatie, alles kan zolang het maar een ergenis veroorzaakt bij ons technici. Laat het horen, zodat we op een goede top 10 uitkomen. 

Greetz,

Gerrit Hurkens

----------


## DJ Pim

Mijn top 3:

1. Stroomstoring
2. Overslaande cd's
3. Bemoeials

Greetz,
DJ Pim

----------


## DJ Tijnis

mijn ergins top 5

1. mensen die ook willen proberen en denken dat ze het kunnen tewijlze niet weten hoe het werkt
2. overslaande cd's
3. storingen
4. lampen die kapot gaan tijdens show
5. en zat lappen die je aparatuur verneuke

----------


## TB

met stip op 1: Geen vrouwen aanwezig...vind ik heel vervelend<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ralph

laden en lossen....
1. Blijft voor sommige collegae altijd moeilijk te zijn om de juiste deur te gebruiken.
en verder op 1.
1. bij beurzen, het vrijhouden van de gangpaden blijft voor sommigen erg moeilijk (vooral duiters....)
1. Ow U wil wat eten? euh, ik heb alleen een patatje?  ..hallo waar gaat U nu naartoe????
1. "dit stopcontact moet u gebruiken, daar zit onze limiter namelijk op aangesloten, waarom doet alles het wel maar zit er geen stekker in dit stopcontact?"
1. "zijn dit allemaal uw eigen spullen?"
1. Krachtstroom, ja die hebben we...nee die kunt u niet gebruiken want daar draait onze hele keuken op...pffff!

en met stip op 1 natuurlijk "Mag ik even uw plakband (bedoelt die sukkel gaffa mee) lenen?" 

Ik wil jullie mijn standaard antwoord niet onthouden op deze laatste vraag: "ja hoor, 10 euro aub, mag je dat rolletje direct houden"

Kan me eigenlijk over weinig dingen echt druk maken, maar bovenstaande zorgt altijd wel voor een glimlach bij mij :Smile: 

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ergernis nr. 1 bij mij is dat cafebazen en zaaleigenaren gewoon denken dat wij, als techniekers ook gewoon weekend hebben als we werken, dus continu bier lopen te geven en vervolgens boos zijn als je het teruggeeft.

En arrogante roadies zijn ook leuk....

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Delirium crew

Of ook, 

De vrouw van de DJ.
Opzich is daar niks mee aan de hand totdat ze je gaan vertellen dat het er niet uit ziet.
Kortom dat ze je een beetje de les gaan lezen

----------


## Robert

Oke, komt ie:

Al dat volk dat met DJ's meekomt. Laatst stond DJ Buzz Fuzz te draaien en stond echt het hele podium (waar dus ook flinke bands op kunnen) vol met allerlei vage gasten. En dan worden ze kwaad als je er een paar keer door moet.

Externe lichtmensen die onredelijk zijn. Bijvoorbeeld als ze eigen apparatuur meenemen die op 110 volt werkt, en dan van ons adapters eisen, of mensen die hun 1-op-9 multi's op onze 1-op-2 dimmers willen 
aansluiten. 

Of externe lichtmensen die zeggen de wholehog te kennen maar dat niet doen, en dus in de stress schieten en zeggen geen tijd te hebben om even te controleren of de lampen in het deco-materiaal (die ik net geheel vrijwillig had aangesloten) het doen, kortom die geen tijd hebben om even op 173 en highlight te drukken. Mooie hiervan was wel dat na 10 minuten na aanvang de tafel vastliep, en meneer vergeten was een backup te maken. Normaal is dat niet leuk, maar nu dus wel.

Ik vind het altijd al irritant als mensen vragen of je iets aan de DJ wil doorgeven, maar van de week was het wel heel erg. Carl Cox was namelijk aan het draaien, en ja hoor: "Meneer, zou u aan de DJ willen vragen of hij wat meer......."

Artiesten die denken dat je vanaf achter een monitortafel elke monitor goed kan horen, en dus weet hoe het bij hun klinkt, en die denken dat een monitormixer precies weet hoe die artiest het wil hebben.


Goed, ik stop ermee voordat ik chagrijnig wordt....

Robert



May the source be with you! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Of een horeca eigenaar die begint te mauwen als je te vroeg bent...op tijd dus, een keer wat anders dan in een stampent volle disco binnen komen en dat ze dan (bij de zelfde disco) beginnen te mauwen dat er geluidsoverlast is in de buurt....En dat je dan maar 5 muntjes per persoon krijgt, voor de hele avond...Of dat er bepaalde zangers, klagen dat 3 turbo 330 niet hard genoeg gaan voor 1 persoon op het podium...

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

I'm almost the best...but i must kill first the rest..

----------


## FiëstaLj

Voor zulke vervelende mensen heb je ook standaard antwoorden:
- nee ik heb geen tape meer
- nee ik ben niet de dj
- nee het kan niet harder
- nee het kan niet zachter, ik sta al uit
- ja ik weet waar alle knopjes voor dienen
- nee wij drinken niet onder het werk


Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## R. den Ridder

Is idd ernstig lastig.

Ooit eens meegemaakt dat we na een klus ff een bakkie gingen doen, toen we na een kwartiertje terugkwamen had een of andere malloot alle kabels alvast maar losgetrokken en op een hoop gegooid...en hij vond het vreemd dat we hem niet bedankten.

Ralph

----------


## Freddie

niet echt een ergenis, maar wel leuk, een beginnende dj die (van z'n oma?) heeft gehoord dat je een ceu knop kan gebruike tijdens het draaien, en dan aan ons komt vragen waar die ceu knop wel niet zit. Is niet erg hoor, die knop is een van de grootste knoppen die erop zit

----------


## wes340

Heej

Ik weet dat ik niet zo profi ben maare toch vind ik ook iets iritant hoor.
1 weigerend apparatuur!
2 Als je vraagt of je er een uur van te voren kan zijn zeggen ze zo van een uur is dat niet wat veel.
En dan als je bezig bent : schiet je wel op , de gasten zijn er zo.
3 Van die gastjes die denken dat ze je vriend zijn en dan ineens achter de draaitafel komen!

greets wesley

Srry als ik weer teveel typfouten heb gemaakt.


Komt u voor garantie?
dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## LSD

zatte wijven.
zatte venten ook natuurlijk maar die begrijpen meestal een "nee" (vb als de fuif al een half uur gedaan is, de boxen al van mekaar en de brug naar beneden : draai nog eens een plaatje...)
of ligt dit aan het feit dat "nee" altijd "ja" is bij vrouwen<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> (dat ze daar maar eens een handleiding bij leveren)

music is the dope

----------


## musicjohn

Hey Wesley,





> citaat:Srry als ik weer teveel typfouten heb gemaakt



HOef je niet meer te schrijven hoor knul. Ik vind (en ik denk veel anderen hier) dat je behoorlijk je best doet. En dat mag ook gezegd worden. 

Dus... van mij een complimentje! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> Ga zo door !!!


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

We... gaan.... naar..... Spanje toe, we gaan naar Spanje toe! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Triple S

..... en je bent de "o" in "sorry" vergeten!! (srry)  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Don't call me DJ!

----------


## _Jasper

Je zet het zo neer, dat het net lijkt alsof je het expres doet. Lijkt me toch niet dat je het er om doet?

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Masterguardian

1: DJ´s (wat is dat, een gain-struktuur??)
2: Local crew 
3: Stagehands 
4: Fastfood
5: Mag ik je Gerber,Tape,Lampje enz. lenen?
6: Glazen wanden
7: Owh, you mean THAT rider?!
8: Kun je een handtekening regelen?
9: Weet je echt waar al die knopjes voor zijn?
10: Foute Festival spanning...

----------


## lve

Even mijn ergernissen op een rijtje:
- Mensen die denken dat jij in een kwartiertje je licht geregeld hebt.
- Mensen die de LJ's onderwaarderen terwijl die meer moeten doen dan de DJ's, een paar luidsprekers op elkaar zetten kan ik ook, maar een DJ die lampen ophangt ben ik nog niet tegengekomen.
- Lampen vervangen in het gebouw van degene die je inhuurt (bijv. in gangen), tegenwoordig heb ik altijd een paar extra 60 watters bij die ik er naderhand weer gewoon uitschroef.
- Niet van tevoren langs kunnen komen om de situatie te overzien.

Deze kon ik zo snel even bedenken, als ik er nog wat verzin zal ik ze erop zetten.



LvE
Probeert een lichtset van rond 1200 euro samen te stellen voordat hij hem koopt.

----------


## steef

een zaaleigenaar die bij hoog en bij laag beweert dat een scan wel op de zaaldimmers moeten. (betaal jij de reparatie ??)

groet

----------


## Michael

Ach ja de balle, dat een andere het zich maar aandoet maarja wat als het dan mis gaat, ik mag dan weer komen opdraven.

----------


## sidhe

Zal ik dan ook nog maar mijn typische vrouwen ergenissen top 10 toevoegen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

1.  Struikelen over je verplichte crewshirt omdat ze alleen maar 
    xxxl hebben
2.  Kun je dat als meisje zijnde zomaar tillen, terwijl je maar met 
    een 590 setje in je handen staat
3.  En ... ga jij straks mooi zingen
4.  Meisjes die de geluidstechnicus (jouw vriend) proberen te  
    versieren als je samen op klus bent, geen wonder dat ik weer 
    vrijgezellig ben.
5.  Mensen die beweren dat ze verstand hebben van geluid en dan 
    zeggen dat het minimaal 60 Db zachter kan.
6.  Mensen die vragen of die witte lichten wat minder kunnen want 
    anders kunnen ze de artiest niet zien, alleen jammer dat het de 
    blinders zijn.
7.  Domme dozen die denken dat ze met de faders van de lichttafel 
    het volume wat kunnen opschroeven, gevolg kermis licht
8.  Geluidstechnici die jou er aan moeten herrinneren dat je anders 
    bent door veelvuldig grapjes over je tieten te maken.
9.  Natuurlijk plaatjes aanvragen bij de lichttafel
10. En natuurlijk alle local crew die jou wel heel interresant 
    vind maar jij hen niet.

Positieve blijft natuurlijk de te gekke lichtshow die je neer zet, de leuke collega's die je hebt en natuurlijk iedereen met open mond laten staan omdat ik bijna hetzelfde presteer als andere collega's.

Groetjes Sabine

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:4. Meisjes die de geluidstechnicus (jouw vriend) proberen te 
> versieren als je samen op klus bent, geen wonder dat ik weer 
> vrijgezellig ben.



Sabine, pas op voor mij !!! Er zijn namelijk ook jongens die jouw vriendje zullen proberen te versieren. Het gezegde luidt: "Geluidspikken en Lichtnichten" maar ik ben dan kennelijk weer die uitzondering op de regel. Voor mij is het "Geluidsnichten en Lichtpikken"   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

Hoe ziet 'ie er uit? Hoe lang zijn z'n vingers?? Wat is z'n schoenmaat??? Heeft 'ie een grote neus???? :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )][:I]

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> 8.  Geluidstechnici die jou er aan moeten herrinneren dat je anders 
>     bent door veelvuldig grapjes over je tieten te maken.



hehehehe ... zou ik werkelijk zo'n dingen doen? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## sidhe

Hahaha hij is behoorlijk homofoob om het zo maar te noemen, denk niet dat je veel kans maakt. Mag het natuurlijk altijd proberen :Wink: 

groetjes sabine

----------


## sparky

1 - zalen die hun zaakjes op technisch gebied niet voor elkaar hebben, waardoor jij als gasttech hun shite  aan de praat kan zien te krijgen, waarop de eigenaar of stagemanager komt ouwehoeren dat de soundcheck zolang duurt, terwijl deze feitelijk nog niet eens begonnen is.
2 - monitors mixen vanaf front.
3 - geen crewcatering
4 - een dag kwijt zijn om 200 Km verderop een show van een half uur te doen in  een     boerengat met een dood publiek.
5 - mensen die denken dat zij boven anderen staan.
6 - spullen te kort komen op locatie
7 - spullen die te laat komen
8 - spullen die slecht geflightcased zijn
9 - te veel materiaal in een trailer moeten proppen.
10- tape onder mn schoen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Super-ergenis: 

de lokale gokkastenboer hangt een EAW-850set in een halletje in Assen, met een dusdanige foute opstelling dat de hele zaal gek wordt van de herrie, maar op de dansvloer heerst serene rust en kalmte. Als je daar een opmerking over maakt krijg je de hele kliek tegen.

Maar een paar UPA-s richting dansvloer doen wonderen...En toen konden die 850's uit, en brak de pleuris dus pas echt uit....De Assistent-Manager heeft volgens mij nu nog slapeloze nachten..

----------


## erik_gj

ergernis 1: als je aan het opbouwen bent en het orkest komt ff "warmspelen" want het is zo koud in de zaal. dan heb je dus 40 man die allemaal hun favo deuntje door elkaar spelen! ja leuk zo een orkest, maar dan moet er wel een dirigent voor staan! 

ergernis 2: als je een kabel aan het trekken bent en er komt iemand aan, heey uhm hier ligt een losse kabel. JA DAT HOORT ZO WE LEGGEN ALLEEN LOSSE KABELS HIERZO 

ergernis 3: de verhuur heeft je geen powerdrive koppelstukjes gegeven (is me nu al 3x overkomen) de laatste 2x heb ik er met nadruk om gevraagt! 

ergernis 4: dat mensen gaan voelen of je windups wel stevig staan :S

ergernis 5: het hele orkest wil meehelpen kabels oprollen JONGENS BLIJF ERVAN AF! anders kan ik ze straks weer allemaal uit de knup halen. en dan toch eigenwijs zijn en gaan rollen! ga maar lekker muzikaal zijn en stop rollen.

ergernis 6: de concierge's komen klagen over de herrie :Big Grin: 

ergernis 7: mensen met een headset die aan de knopjes van de zender gaan zitten. en dan gaan klagen dat ie het niet meer doet, blijf dan ook van de MUTE KNOP AF. 

ergernis 8: ze een brandoefening gaan houden als wij aan het opbouwen zijn en ook mee naar buiten moeten [V]

dat was het wel zo een beetje owja en als ze vragen om je gaffa dan weetje van niks gaffa/tape? we doen alles met lijm

----------


## Michael

Een amateur dj die denkt ook even een pa af te kunnen regelen en als het helemaal niet lukt de apparatuur de schuld geven. Nee het ligt nooit aan de dj neuuh :Frown:

----------


## Freddie

> citaat:ergernis 5: het hele orkest wil meehelpen kabels oprollen JONGENS BLIJF ERVAN AF! anders kan ik ze straks weer allemaal uit de knup halen. en dan toch eigenwijs zijn en gaan rollen! ga maar lekker muzikaal zijn en stop rollen.



Zoiets laatst meegemaakt met een carnavals vereniging. Groot feestje gehad, en toen de truss naar beneden kwam, kwamen ze pas echt los, maar binnen 2 uur hadden we ook alles in kisten zitten, en konden we gaan laden. Het enige wat dan nog gedaan moest worden, de volgende dag, was kabels opnieuw rollen. Want ze deden een wedstrijdje wie het snelst kon kabelrollen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Op zich geen problemen mee, waren heel snel klaar die avond. 

Om ook maar een ergenis te noemen:




> citaat:10- tape onder mn schoen.



Die is echt lastig en eritant.

----------


## TVV

1) DJ die rood spelen, alles wat naar rechts kan naar rechts...
2) Ergens toekomen, en zien dat er 1 monofasige stopcontact is...
3) Mensen die menen dat ze op knopjes mogen duwen en niet weten wat ze eigenlijk doen...
4) Ik hoor mijn monitor niet, staan ze dan met een dubbel marshall stack achter hun...
5) Ergens toekomen met loodzware kisten en dan zien dat er trapjes zijn...

----------


## RDH

De volgende dialoog is een echte ergernis:

&gt; Een goeiemiddag, mijn naam is...ik kom voor de muziek
&lt; goeiemiddag, U kunt daar en daar langs binnen, maar niet te hard hé

...spullen opbouwen....

&gt; Waar kan ik stroom pakken
&lt; Ja daar en daar, maar denk erom! niet te hard!

...even checken of alles werkt (soort van soundcheck, al is dat het woord niet voor drive-in showtjes)...

&gt; Dat is echt te hard voor vanavond hoor!!!! (zaalbaas komt boos aanrennen).
&lt; Dat was alleen maar even om te checken
&gt; Ja, maar denk erom (bladieblah)

...feestje begint....

&gt; Goedeavond dames en heren (bladieblah)
&lt; Zaalbaas komt boos aanrennen: Die microfoon dat gaat veel te hard, en de buren dit en de politie dat...blablabla
&gt; (zucht, zet mic wat zachter, en start eerste plaat)
&lt; Die bass, de glazen trillen van mijn bar, en dadelijk komt de politie blablabla.


Dit verhaaltje is een beetje een inleiding tot de ergernis die je soms tegenkomt als drive-in show, meestal boeken mensen je om het feest gezelliger te maken maar sommige zaalbazen zien gewoon liever geen drive-in shows binnenkomen omdat er soms gewoon het imago van is van 'ze draaien de hele avond dit of dat en veel te hard vooral' terwijl er ook shows zijn die wél hun muziek aanpassen aan de doelgroep en niet overdreven hard draaien. Je kunt het verschil soms gewoon duidelijk merken, bij de wat grotere, chiquere zalencentra wordt je vaak met open armen ontvangen: je mag voor de deur lossen, je mag je aanhanger wegplanten waar je dat uitkomt, je krijgt meteen koffie aangeboden, men doet niet moeilijk over stroomvoorziening en plek om de apparatuur op te bouwen, men zeurt ook niet als je even een deur open laat staan omdat je grote kisten met 2 man moet lossen en binnen brengen...wanneer je keihard een plaat start om even te checken of je geluid goed staat doet men gewoon even de deuren dicht en zegt verder niets...kortom alle lof voor dat soort zalen, máár heb ik toch wel ervaren, er zijn ook plekken waar ze je liever niet zien komen, alles is daar een probleem, alles staat bij voorbaat al te hard, lossen dat doe je maar via de voordeur terwijl je aahanger op straat staat (want nee een achterdeur open doen..) en waar je gedurende de avond continu gezeur hebt over het volume. Het leuke is wel dat je als je dan een geslaagde avond produceert kwa muziek en sfeer dat soms zo'n zaalbaas helemaal omgedraaid is. 

Tot zover mijn ergernis  :Wink: 

Remco

----------


## discomidway

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geplaatst door ralph

Dan klussen disco midway en Christiaan toch met de verkeerde vrouwen
Keren dat er door mij met een "mixed" crew werd gewerkt zijn mij buitengewoon goed bevallen...
Gaat dan niet eens om het vaak bijzonder leuke uitzicht, maar veel meer om de capaciteit van vrouwen om meerdere dingen tegelijk te doen.

heel kwetsend voor het mannelijk geslacht, maar vrouwen zijn daar nu eenmaal beter in dan wij...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ralph, even voor de goede orde.. met vrouwen bedoel ik niet de vrouwen die zelf ook in het vak zitten , want die snappen wel waar ze mee bezig zijn en is ook plezant om mee te werken.. Maar met Vrouwen bedoel ik meer die heel leuk en aardig koffie komen brengen, en het dan per ongeluk ( ) over je heen gooien.. Meerdere keren voorgekomen, slechte ervaringen dus mee.. 



Duzz nie als er door gewerkt moet worden lopen ze te mauwen da ze moe zijn en bla bla das mijn ervaring dan hoor :S of last van de rug als ik die dinge moet geloven tegen woordig zijn rug klacheten volks ziekte nummer 1 ipv hart en vaat :S

----------


## DJ_Compact

Mevrouw uit de zaal komt naar je toe (ikzelf zat niet aan de knoppen). "Misschien wordt ik oud ofzo, maar kan het wat zachter?"... En we waren pas zachtjes aan het soundchecken[xx(]

----------


## Strat

Heel herkenbaar allemaal.

Wat ik nog niet gelezen heb en voor mij toch steeds weer een grote ergernis is: kleine kinderen. Pa en Ma zitten aan het diner en de kindertjes mogen jou komen vermaken. Ik moet met schaamte bekennen dat er wel een wat vingertjes onder mijn maatje 45 hebben gekraakt . . .

Tja, die zaaleigenaren. Gelukkig zijn de meeste wel oke. En dat volume, sommige gemeenten doen gewoon erg moeilijk. Heb het meegemaakt dat er buiten werd gemeten tijdens onze pauze, geen muziekje op. De tweehonderd feestvierders veroorzaakten al teveel dB's . . .

Tja, en misschien heb ik steeds de slechtste getroffen, maar sommige PA bedrijven kunnen er ook wat van (ik als muzikant):
Microfoon standaard, nee, die hebben we niet bij ons.
Batterij uit de Senheiser midden in een nummer leeg.
Behringer DI gebruiken, gitaar kom alleen heel zachtjes, anders clipte de boel. Laat me dan rechtstreeks inpluggen, mijn signaal is gebalanceerd. Mee, dat is echt onmogelijk . . .

Tja en muzikanten (ik als geluid):
Grote ego's die denken dat je kunt toveren . . . 

Gelukkig vind ik het allemaal best meevallen, het zijn gewoon die pijnlijke gevallen die je bijblijven denk ik. Meestal gaat toch alles gewoon goed, klikt het en wordt het een geweldig feest waarbij iedereen blij en gelukkig is!

----------


## voederbietel

owja deze ook nog even

bijna klaar met opbouwen en gaat de rookdoos testen,
(we testen dus gooien we hem maar heel even open zodat nog niet de hele zaal blank staat)komt er een sjappie van achter uit de zaal (waar geen rook hangt!) klagen dat je geen rook moet gebruiken
(wij uitleggen dat rook niet schadelijk is voor de gezondheid enz. enz.) sjappie loopt geëriteerd weg.

tijdens disco iedereen lol (volle zaal!) komt hij als enige klagen  (in gebrekkig nederland's dat het stinkt enz. enz. (dus vragen wij of hij in een discotheek ook vraag of de rook uit mag! (geen antwoord)) uiteindelijk doseer je de rook maar komt hij om de 5 minuten klagen over de stank (terwijl we op gegeven moment bijna geen rook hebben hangen begint bijna de hele zaal te klagen dat er meer rook moet!

uit eindelijk krijgt de zaal door tot sjappie loopt te zeiken en daarna geen gezeik meer gehad :Big Grin: 

die gasten kan je op zo'n moment afknallen!

(wij verminderen wel de rook als mensen astma hebben en erom vragen of het minder mag (alleen bij kleine groepen) en als meerdere mensen erom vragen!

----------


## B-there

Oke, mijn lijstje:

- Een erg slecht georganiseerd feest, festival, enz. Waar je vervolgens géén eten krijgt terwijl dit wel is afgesproken.

- Mensen van de organisatie of bijvoorbeeld de zaaleigenaar die niet weet of ie wel ergens een krachtstroomaansluiting heeft..

- Mensen die om de 5 minuten komen vragen of de vrachtwagen weg kan.. En dan meteen vanaf aankomst..

- Zaaleigenaren waar je niet de krachtstroom van mag checken..
Vast antwoord van ons: Oke, dan niet, de groeten! :Frown: 

- Mensen die van andere bedrijven op een productie die komen vragen of ze dingen kunnen lenen. Want zij zijn ze vergeten.. bv. Gaffa, batterijen, doekjes, kabels!!!!

- Discotheekeigenaren die je niet laten gaan voor bv. 4:00. Omdat dan pas de deuren open mogen. Terwijl je al om 24:00 klaar bent! :Frown: 

- Lokale brandweer die zelf niet weet wat voor een rookmelders dat er geinstalleerd zijn in het pand. En dus komen klagen dat 'dat ding' waar rook uitkomt aanstaat. Terwijl er rookmelders hangen die eigenlijk pas afgaan bij een snelle verandering in temperatuur.

- Mensen die tijdens het afbreken komen vragen of het zachter kan..
Terwijl er nog 30m truss uitelkaar geklopt moet worden.

En nog zoveel vaak kleine dingen die al genoemd zijn.. :Big Grin: 

Gr

Bart

----------


## mtouch

Nou, ik heb er een tijdje op zitten broeden, maar hier volgt dan mijn lijstje. Sorry als ik een beetje van de hak op de tak spring! Helaas allemaal uit het leven gegrepen:

1. Als je een feest op een school doet en de plaatselijke conciërge verklaart je volkomen ondeskundig omdat parren er niet tegen zouden kunnen als je ze ondersteboven stelt.

2. Je informeert van tevoren bij de locatie zelf of er bouwspanning is. Dit wordt bevestigd, maar op de dag van opbouw sta je toch eerst twee uur te wachten met je motortakels.

3. Een superstrak bedrijfsevenement. Je werkt twee dagen extra dan normaal omdat je opdrachtgever alle kabels (inclusief krachtstroom) van de vloer wil hebben. En dan komt de band binnen (half uurtje voor aanvang natuurlijk) en die legt bekabeling dwars door de zaal heen, want langer hebben ze niet. Vervolgens komt de catering binnen, die legt er een waterslang naast, want ja, anders moet je met pompen gaan werken, hartstikke moeilijk etc...

4. Irritante dance-event organisatoren: Je mag het licht wel leveren, maar de operators regelen we zelf. De volgende ochtend kom je terug om af te breken, krijg je zo'n figuur op je dak: "Alle MAC600's zijn stuk!" Als je dan vraagt om eens uit te leggen hoe dat gebeurd is, krijg je als antwoord: "Ik wilde steeds sneller stroben, en toen gingen opeens alle lampen uit!" Ja duuuuuhhhh... Nadat ik voor zijn neus even vanaf de tafel de lampen opnieuw had opgestart ben ik even langs de organisatie gelopen...

5. DJ's die denken alles te weten, maar door hun jarenlange ervaring inmiddels stokdoof zijn. En dus toch stug volhouden dat in het rood draaien nu eenmaal nodig is voor een lekkere sound...(ik draai dan gewoon de versterkers steeds verder dicht).

6. FOH-mixers die ook stokdoof zijn zonder het te weten en dan denken dat schel geluid lekker klinkt.

7. De geluidsman die klaar is met soundchecken, maar vervolgens zijn eigen CD-collectie even opzet voor de lol, zodat de rest van de mensen op de vloer niet meer met elkaar kunnen communiceren.

8. Mensen die bij de operator/LJ (soms is daar nu eenmaal onderscheid tussen) verzoeknummers gaan aanvragen en als je dan zegt dat je van het licht bent er vanuit gaan dat je het dan wel even doorgeeft aan de DJ. Ik zeg dan zelf altijd: "Verzoeknummers aan de bar!" En vervolgens wordt je van achter de bar raar aangekeken. Tip: Zorg dat je al voldoende drinken bij je tafel hebt staan, VOORDAT je dit soort geintjes uithaalt.

9. LJ's die eigenlijk niet met een tafel overweg kunnen, maar wel een dikke rekening sturen om een nachtje te komen knipperen. En als ze dan ergens niet uit komen, nog kwaad bellen ook, waarom niet alles voorgeprogrammeerd is. Erken gewoon wat je wel en niet kunt, i.p.v. een grote bek, dan is er niets aan de hand. Er is wel eens iemand kampioen LJ geworden met een oude Pearl floppy van mij... Sindsdien programmeer ik ook niet meer voor anderen, ook al vraagt een opdrachtgever het nog zo vriendelijk.

10. Gebrek aan security op feesten. Alsof je in je eentje van achter de lichttafel dronken lui bij dimmercity weg kunt houden.

11. Mensen die zeggen alles beter te weten, want ze zitten al zo lang in het vak. Maar die je vervolgens rustig kunt wijsmaken dat Shuko een Italiaans gerecht is...

12. Eentje uit de oude doos: "Ja hoor, er is krachtstroom." Dat blijkt dan bij aankomst zo'n oude sternetaansluiting te zijn... Altijd in eigen persoon checken dus!

13. "Ja hoor, om 16:00 uur kun je soundchecken, alles kan vol open!" En dan is er een vergadering in de ruimte ernaast...

14. De band of act die allerlei (soms, maar niet altijd) belachelijke eisen heeft, maar dan slechts 5 minuten voor aanvang aanwezig is om dit te checken. Tja, als het dan niet goed is, is er ook vrij weinig meer aan te doen, hoor...

15. In grote beurscomplexen betweterige arbo-coördinatoren die je als je dan een keer zonder tuigje in de hoogwerker klimt (om hem naar buiten te rijden) je daarop aanspreken. Maar zelf nooit een helm op of veiligheidsschoenen aan hebben.

16. Je vraagt op een sjieke locatie voor de

----------


## discomidway

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mtouch_
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Je licht voor een bedrijfsevenement de zaal smaakvol uit, maar een fatsoenlijke geluidsinstallatie da's te duur, dat neemt de band wel mee, of de drive-in show. Dat blijkt dan de plaatselijke "Clearasil Drive In Show" te zijn die van kroonsteentjes aan elkaar hangt en die voor geen meter klinkt of veel te klein is voor de ruimte. Klus is dan door deze jongens met een grote bek en een gelikte website binnengehaald, maar totaal geen benul van veiligheidsnormen of dat soort zaken. EAW-stickers op zelfbouwsigarenkisten, lichteffecten van de KijkShop etc. En dan nog steeds denken dat ze professioneel bezig zijn... marktverzieking, broodroof... hoe je het noemen wilt... hoe goed bedoeld ook: ZWAAR IRRITANT en dagverpestend...



Jij bent gelijk begonnen met een pearl en MAC 600 enzo hehe,
Je bent het waarschijnlijk vergeten omdat het lang geleden is maar zo is iedereen begonnen....

----------


## Harmen

zie het in zn verband, hij heeft her hier niet tegen mensen die net zijn begonnen, maar wel als ze zich anders voordoen..

----------


## luc2366

een pro-dj KOOPT z'n cd's en brandt ze niet!!!

----------


## Ibvee

een pro dj gaat ook netjes met die cd's om (geen krasjes...), en gebruikt nette cd-spelers die niet schrikken van een mooie kras...

----------


## William

1. Catering a'la broodje kroket of broodje bacon-ei [xx(]
2. Een regisseur die absoluut niet weet wat hij wil en geen besef heeft van kosten/budget
3. Een geni met poten die niet vast willen
4. Mac250 krypton errors
5. Een geni runabout achterom over de straat (klinkers) rijden naar de foyer om een lampje te vervangen
6. vastgevroren loadingdock deuren
7. Backline boeren. hé daar moet ik nog licht hangen, ja dan pak je maar een trap, ok heb je een trap van 8 m?
8. Heavy metal hardcore grunt bands op 110 dB
9. Waar is toch al het gaffertape? Blijkt de decor miep er mee aan de haal te zijn gegaan
10. Geen koud biertje aan het eind van een productie

Zo. hart gelucht  :Big Grin:

----------


## pluzz

vrouwen op de weg das pas eritant vooral in het buitenland daar mogen ze ook nog eens 50 op de snelweg  :Frown:

----------


## DJ_Compact

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Hurricane_
> 
> 1. Catering a'la broodje kroket of broodje bacon-ei [xx(]



Mja, vandaag ook zoiets gehad... Pfff, biefstuk die niet goed doorbakken was[V][xx(] Zoiets moet goed doorbakken zijn!

 :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Mister Music

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> een pro-dj KOOPT z'n cd's en brandt ze niet!!!



jah maar in wlke winkel koop jij je mp3 's dan&gt;?

----------


## Ibvee

Gebruiken meestal dus ook geen mp3's, maar gewoon de originele cd's...

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Compact_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Hurricane_
> ...



en verse pepertjes bij de gamba's natuurlijk. Die gewone horeca peper is een aanfluiting. Ook wil de maizena nog wel eens dreigen te schiften bij de liflafjes.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## rene.derksen

biefstuk hoort niet doorbakken te zijn, biefstuk moet van binnen lekker rood zijn...  :Wink:

----------


## sparky

juist!!! rauwe koeiekont, da's pas mannenvoer!!![8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> 3. Internetverbinding die het na 5 dagen weer doet (geen hol met L&G te maken, maar toch noem ik het ).



Heeft juist veel met L&G te maken. Hier doe je toch een deel van je kennis op!  :Wink:

----------


## som

bandjes die het verschil tussen vintage en kapot niet begrijpen[xx(]

----------


## showband

andere versie:
geluid/licht/dj bedrijven die het verschil tussen 'goedkoop materiaal' en 'onbetrouwbaar materiaal' niet kennen.

of mixers/djs die 'ik ben nog aan het leren' verwarren met 'ik heb mij verhuurd voor een klus die ik niet aankan'

----------


## jurjen_barel

^ aanvulling: DJ's met enorme ambities en die maar blijven volhouden dat de hele top van die wereld met Behringer werkt...


Nieuwe van vannacht:
"Kun je misschien voor mij een Spaans plaatje draaien?"
"Ik zou best willen, maar het enige wat draait zijn mijn lampen."
"Ow, maar kun je dan ff een Spaans plaatje draaien?"
"Nee, dat gaat dus niet. Ik kan wel een beetje Spaans uitziend lichtstandje voor je maken."
"Oke, doe dat dan maar."

En dan het standje van de salsa in de Scancommander selecteren. [8D]
Gast loopt verward weg.  :Big Grin: 

Zie ik eruit alsof ik DJ ben? Heb ik platen/cd's naast me staan? Heb ik een koptelefoon op mn harsens? Heb ik afspeelapparatuur voor mn neus? NEEN.

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> ^ aanvulling: DJ's met enorme ambities en die maar blijven volhouden dat de hele top van die wereld met Behringer werkt...
> 
> 
> Nieuwe van vannacht:
> "Kun je misschien voor mij een Spaans plaatje draaien?"
> "Ik zou best willen, maar het enige wat draait zijn mijn lampen."
> "Ow, maar kun je dan ff een Spaans plaatje draaien?"
> ...



flauw ho'r :Big Grin:

----------


## Spotter

Jurjen, vragen om welk kleurtje ze daarbij willen levert ook wel leuke effecten op  :Wink:

----------


## discomidway

Miss nie orgineel maar ik heb hem nou ook mee gemaakt...
Was licht aan het doen bij legend of parkzicht een of ander hardcore feestje.
Darkraver stond daar plaatjes te draaien.
Komt zon gast naar me toe of ik ff een verzoek je door wil geven....... :@

----------


## vasco

Dat er de laatste tijd bij sommige mensen geen serieuse discussie van de grond kan komen omdat ze zich al aangevallen voelen als je op de knop reageer op onderwerp klikt [xx(]

Waarom zijn sommige mensen zo snel aangebrand wanneer andere die al heel wat jaar mee draaien deze mensen tips geven waar ze wat mee kunnen doen. Ik begin mij aan bepaalde mensen behoorlijk te irriteren hier en sla topics waar ze in schrijven zelfs al steeds meer over omdat er toch steeds weer een gevoel van "ik voel mij aangevallen in staat" i.p.v. "ik krijg tips waar ik eens wat mee ga doen".

Ben je het niet eens met een rot in het vak, wat natuurlijk kan, onderbouw dan jou stelling en voer een nuttige discussie. Ook een rot is nooit te oud om iets te leren. Ga niet zitten zeuren dat je wordt afgezeken want dat is niet waar.

Misschien een goede tip voor de oude rotten om voordat je gaat reageren even het profiel te checken zodat je weet wat bijvoorbeeld de leeftijd is van een poster zodat er ook meer begrip is voor de situatie en spullen van deze poster.

Dit moest er nu echt uit [V]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> Dat er de laatste tijd bij sommige mensen geen serieuse discussie van de grond kan komen omdat ze zich al aangevallen voelen als je op de knop reageer op onderwerp klikt [xx(]
> 
> Waarom zijn sommige mensen zo snel aangebrand wanneer andere die al heel wat jaar mee draaien deze mensen tips geven waar ze wat mee kunnen doen. Ik begin mij aan bepaalde mensen behoorlijk te irriteren hier en sla topics waar ze in schrijven zelfs al steeds meer over omdat er toch steeds weer een gevoel van "ik voel mij aangevallen in staat" i.p.v. "ik krijg tips waar ik eens wat mee ga doen".
> 
> Ben je het niet eens met een rot in het vak, wat natuurlijk kan, onderbouw dan jou stelling en voer een nuttige discussie. Ook een rot is nooit te oud om iets te leren. Ga niet zitten zeuren dat je wordt afgezeken want dat is niet waar.
> 
> Misschien een goede tip voor de oude rotten om voordat je gaat reageren even het profiel te checken zodat je weet wat bijvoorbeeld de leeftijd is van een poster zodat er ook meer begrip is voor de situatie en spullen van deze poster.
> ...



Amen!

Maar dit hebben we al vaker meegemaakt, daar niet van.

Alleen die leeftijd: er zijn ook jongeren die wèl goed kunnen meeforummen. En daarbij: omdat het een kind is, moeten we het gezeik wèl accepteren? Dacht het niet!

Er zijn al meerdere pogingen gedaan om een bepaald recent aangemeld lid duidelijk te maken hoe hij zich moet gedragen en we zien nog steeds geen resultaat. Moeten we kinderjuf _blijven_ spelen, of moeten we (lees: het forumpersoneel) niet eens actie ondernemen? Ik kan niet zeggen dat het forum overzichtelijker wordt van dergelijke discussies over taalgebruik, gedragscodes, e.d.
Dan heb ik het nog niet eens gehad over het irritatiegehalte!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> [Er zijn al meerdere pogingen gedaan om een bepaald recent aangemeld lid duidelijk te maken hoe hij zich moet gedragen en we zien nog steeds geen resultaat. Moeten we kinderjuf _blijven_ spelen, of moeten we (lees: het forumpersoneel) niet eens actie ondernemen? Ik kan niet zeggen dat het forum overzichtelijker wordt van dergelijke discussies over taalgebruik, gedragscodes, e.d.
> Dan heb ik het nog niet eens gehad over het irritatiegehalte!



Die reacties worden normaal echt wel weggehaald.

Hierbij mijn ergernis...
Mensen op het forum die zelf voor mod gaan spelen. 
En dan ook nog forumleden die blijven reageren op die nutteloze berichten. 1 reactie/opmerking is echt wel voldoende!
Kan even duren voordat er een mod langskomt, maar ingegrepen wordt er wel.

Jurjen... heb het nu niet specifiek over jou, dat wil ik ff duidelijk maken  :Wink:

----------


## Robert H

> (...) en dan de grote verhalen te horen krijgen dat andere bands met nog veel grotere lichtset's er nooit enig probleem mee hebben (...)



Als er ooit nog eens een echte top-10 opgesteld wordt, zal een onderwerp van deze strekking zeker hoog eindigen. Hoe vaak wij niet van organisatoren te horen krijgen: "...er komen hier veel bands en ik heb nog nooit iemand horen klagen over [_vul willekeurig commentaar over grootte van podium, stroomvoorziening, kleedkamer, bouwtijd, beveiliging of iets soortgelijks in_]"

Tja, als een zin zo begint dan is de discussie eigenlijk voorbij. Echt vreselijk irritant als je zo'n gast tegenover je krijgt!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Waarbij ik overigens ook wil opmerken dat bands af en toe ook vaak het kunnen uitlokken..

Paar jaar geleden een band uit het hoge noorden gehad.
- Eerst uitgelegd dat het onmogelijk was om met de vrachtwagen tegen het podium te lossen en dat er een metertje of 30 gerold moest worden, 
- En dat het feest vooral carnaval was, maar dan op een andere datum, en dat de bezoekers toch vrij bot konden zijn, en dat alhoewel bier gooien nooit een optie is, ze niet konden verwachten dat er niks gebeurde.

"geen probleem meneer, we spelen door heel nederland en zijn wel wat gewend!"

U raadt het al; 
- Dikke boehoe omdat men moest rollen (terwijl er zonder het te vragen 2 stagehands klaar stonden), waarbij men het niet kon laten te klagen over alles wat er was, en wat men zelf beter had (grappig om een jaar later hier een topic te zien over een gevaarlijk creatieve stroomverdeel van henzelf.)
- Er komt een klets bier op het podium; band stopt en loopt weg..1800 man verbijsterd achterlatend. DJ neemt het over, wordt hij door de band gedwongen te stoppen..toch maar even als organisatie uitgelegd dat het om de bezoekers ging, en dat de DJ gewoon doorgaat als wij dat zeggen, en dat men zelf moest weten of men verder wilde..noodzaak was er niet meer in onze ogen. verweer: "Ja..we geloofden echt niet dat het zo'n feest zou zijn" 

BAH!

----------


## sandur

Stomdronken mensen die op je mengtafel moeten leunen om niet om te vallen en niet snappen dat er kabels zitten (die stuk kunnen) onder dat afzwartdoekje..

Dezelfde stomdronken mensen die denken dat het leuk is om aan knopjes te gaan draaien (waarop ik meldde dat ik toch ook niet zomaar aan haar knoppen ging staan draaien ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

... het meisje/vrouw die naast je tafel komt staan om te vragen:
- doe je dit voor je werk ...  :Confused: 
- weet je echt wat al die knopjes doen (meestal gevolgd door een "nee" waarna de FF (fuck fader) of een van de overheads dichtgaat. Beetje paniekerig bij kijken doet het altijd erg goed!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik heb de laatste tijd ook wat problemen gehad die mij nogal op de zenuwen werken:

1) PA verhuurbedrijf die zegt dat ze alles hebben volgens exacte specs. en vervolgens blijkt dat je met een Behringer eurodesk moet werken en géén mic's aanwezig zijn laat staan standaarden :Mad: !!
2) dat zelfde PA bedrijf me toch een set heeft staan die van ellende bijna uit elkaar valt
3) eveneens datzelfde bedrijf dat een gehobbyde multi levert waardoor ik de fantoom voeding (als er al iets van fantoom uit een behringer komt) niet op alle kanalen kan komen!!!

oplossingen: aangezien ik dit vaker heb meegemaakt heb ik een soort van first aid kit mee met wat xlr kabels en clip-on mic's voor de blazers. nu had ik gelukkig de complete mic case mee (alsof je het aanvoelt :Stick Out Tongue: )
die eigennaar een stuk of vier keer op en neer laten rijden om alsnog de statieven te halen en de XLR kabels. vervolgens de di maar op batterijen eveneens als de SD85. en een kanaal zoeken waar fantoom op zit voor de trompet :EEK!:  na 3 uur bouwen en troubleshooten kon het beginnen. nou mains open en tja.. geen signaal op zijn tafel.. haha gaaf was dat!!!

daarnaast heb je natuurlijk regelmatig te maken met dronkenlappen die denken dat ze dan leuk zijn. maja dat hoort er allemaal bij :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## berolios

Ha ha... ik vind het best leuk dit topic te volgen en aan het type frustratie zie je eigenlijk direct over wat voor circuit een poster het heeft... De een komt met typische feest-tent dingen, de ander met cafe-miserie, weer een ander over typische goedkoop-hutsel-knutsel-geluidsboertje-op-de-hoek verhalen... ik vind dat eigenlijk wel leuk om te zien.

Waar ik me aan erger? Liefst zo min mogelijk !! Nee, dat klinkt misschien raar, maar daar probeer ik wel naar te streven. Tuurlijk, soms is het gewoon compleet kansloos wat iemand doet of hoe een situatie ervoor ligt... dan baal je en zeg je: dit soort klussen doe ik NOOIT meer. Iets waar ik zelf wel altijd precies in ben is de afscherming van de FOH. De organisatie mag daar dan misschien soms anders over denken, maar als ik verwacht dat er inderdaad zatte/ lompe mensen niet met hun tengels van mijn spullen af kunnen blijven of dat ik tijdens de show zal moeten vechten om een beetje recht achter mijn tafel te kunnen blijven staan (laat staan aan mijn outboard draaien), dan zorg ik er zelf wel voor dat de FOH netjes wordt afgezet, zodat dit soort problemen wordt voorkomen. Dat vind ik ook wel je eigen verantwoordelijkheid als techneut, het is toch niet de eerste keer dat je dit doet?

Een aantal dingen die hier voorbij zijn gekomen staan echter ook in mijn top-10, dus ook al zou ik dat liever niet willen, ook mijn leven is helaas alles behalve frustratie-vrij ;-). Ik vind dat er wel een verschil is tussen dingen waar je je aan ergerd, of dingen die echt kwalijk zijn. Kwalijk vind ik dingen die bij personen gebeuren die gewoon beter MOETEN weten. 

In het amateur-circuit kun je verwachten dat er bepaalde (belachelijke? of toch meer achteraf grappige?) situaties voorkomen. In het professionele circuit zou je denken dat dit een stuk minder is (en dat is ook wel zo natuurlijk). Daartussenin vind je echter een groot aantal evenementen die die twee werelden met elkaar in contact brengen... ze boeken een professioneel PA bedrijf, of een professionele band, maar zetten het evenement eigenlijk op een nogal amateuristische manier op... de kijk op het evenement en op de uitvoering van bepaalde zaken is dan vaak (compleet) anders, zoals al uit vele posts hier gebleken is (feesttenten lijken hier soms patent op te hebben, toch?). Echter, ik vind het dan eigenlijk de taak van de professionele partij om de ander overduidelijk te maken hoe de vork in de steel zal steken. Hiermee zeg ik niet dat alles is opgelost, maar een groot deel van de situaties die hier voorbij komen zijn wel op een goede manier te voorkomen.

Cheers!

p.s. @Sandur, je hebt het volste recht om precies te zijn met jouw spullen. Als er mensen aan jouw materiaal zitten is dat NIET ok en daar zou ik dan ook zeker duidelijke maatregelen tegen nemen. Vooral als mensen bezig blijven en de organisatie er niks aan doet, gewoon voor jezelf kiezen door er bijv. lekker mee op te houden. Ik heb het helaas soms wel eens moeten doen (ook bier gooien en aan mijn tafel zitten toen). Klinkt misschien overdreven, maar ben maar niet in de illusie dat iemand jouw schade gaat vergoeden als er iets kapot gemaakt wordt. De organisatie moet ook zijn verantwoordelijkheid nemen met dit soort dingen.

----------


## renevanh

Voor de mensen die zich ergeren aan artiesten:





> "Listen to the stage manager and get on stage when they tell you to. No one has time for the rock star act. None of the techs backstage care if you're David Bowie or the milkman. When you act like a jerk, they are completely unimpressed with the infantile display that you might think comes with your dubious status. They were there hours before you building the stage, and they will be there hours after you leave tearing it down. They should get your salary, and you should get theirs."



Quote van Henry Rollins

----------


## Gast1401081

> Stomdronken mensen die op je mengtafel moeten leunen om niet om te vallen en niet snappen dat er kabels zitten (die stuk kunnen) onder dat afzwartdoekje..
> 
> Dezelfde stomdronken mensen die denken dat het leuk is om aan knopjes te gaan draaien (waarop ik meldde dat ik toch ook niet zomaar aan haar knoppen ging staan draaien ...  )
> 
> ... het meisje/vrouw die naast je tafel komt staan om te vragen:
> - doe je dit voor je werk ... 
> - weet je echt wat al die knopjes doen (meestal gevolgd door een "nee" waarna de FF (fuck fader) of een van de overheads dichtgaat. Beetje paniekerig bij kijken doet het altijd erg goed!



\
\gewoon ruilen... Jij mijn knopje, ik jou knopje....

mooiste is in deze een LosVast in de Kuip, een technicus die 1 min voor "live OnAir" van een accountmanager de vraag krijgt offie weet waar alle knopjes voor zijn...Antwoord... "oh.,.. nee... sjeemig , dit zijn er veel meer dan ik besteld had...  oh nee... << alle faders dicht>> oh, shit.. dit komt niet goed..... oh help.... hoe lang nog? nog 10 seconden, en dan Live?? oh ne, shit.. en 3,,, 2,, 1.... ..




en dan op de total recall knop drukken... en live strak de lucht ingaan...


de account manager verkoopt tegenwoordig 2ehands fietsen...

----------


## Upgrading your system

> ... het meisje/vrouw die naast je tafel komt staan om te vragen:
> - doe je dit voor je werk ... 
> - weet je echt wat al die knopjes doen (meestal gevolgd door een "nee" waarna de FF (fuck fader) of een van de overheads dichtgaat. Beetje paniekerig bij kijken doet het altijd erg goed!



Probeert ze een gesprek aan te knopen, ga jij d'r zitten opnaaien...
ik heb nog nooirt bezwaar gehad tegen een meisje die vragen steld tijdens het werk.. En hoe mooier ze zijn, hoe meer ze mogen vragen.. :Wink: 

wat ik me wel afvraag na meer dan 70 pagina's ergernis.. is er hier nog wel iemand met plezier in zijn werk?? :Big Grin:

----------


## Kilian

> Probeert ze een gesprek aan te knopen, ga jij d'r zitten opnaaien...
> ik heb nog nooirt bezwaar gehad tegen een meisje die vragen steld tijdens het werk.. En hoe mooier ze zijn, hoe meer ze mogen vragen..
> 
> wat ik me wel afvraag na meer dan 55 pagina's ergernis.. is er hier nog wel iemand met plezier in zijn werk??



JAZEKER!!!

----------


## berolios

> Voor de mensen die zich ergeren aan artiesten:
> Quote van Henry Rollins



Ha ha, die hangt backstage in het Paard van Troje.

----------


## ostracized

> Tja, als je deze 81 pagina's doorgeworsteld hebt vraag je jezelf toch af of er ook nog leuke dingen zijn.



zijn die er dan :Big Grin: . t is toch vrijwel altijd lawaaiig, donker en laat... en na een weekend zoals deze, vraag ik me wel eens af of ik niet beter ook op een terrasje had kunnen zitten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

oh ja en een ergernis erbij, bandleden (van je eigen bandje) die (op 1 na) aftaaien voor het afbreken...

maar verder is het wel lang leve de lol, we gaan vrolijk door :Cool:

----------


## Hansound

Misschien leuk om een niet-ergernissen top 1000 te maken, 

81 pagina;s ergernis,  dat is aardig wat,   waarom doen we dit werk eigenlijk......... :Cool: 

Die mooie vrouwen.   Das vast één

----------


## kokkie

> waarom doen we dit werk eigenlijk.........



2. Een T-shirt
3. Warme hap

----------


## DJ nn

4. "Beste" plaatsen bij (grote) optredens
5. Geen gezeur voor parkeerplaats op parking (alhoewel...)

Misschien ook top 100 maken van positieve dingetjes?

----------


## jadjong

Bedankjes achteraf van mensen die een geweldige avond hebben gehad.

----------


## RayM

> Misschien ook top 100 maken van positieve dingetjes?



Kijken of we dan ook 81 pagina's halen. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mijn grootste ergernis: in een zaal arriveren en men is vergeten om een PA te huren.....
Ik heb het meegemaakt, 2,5 uur in de auto richting Groningen, de zaal in en geen PA zien. Oeps....... En ook nog vergeten om boodschappen te doen, er wordt dus niet gekookt  :Mad: 
Dan maar weer 2,5 uur terug rijden en besluiten om onderweg te gaan eten. We passeren 3 wegrestaurants dus dat moet lukken.
1e is dicht, 2e is ook dicht, 3e is ook dicht. Dan maar door naar huis, broodje kaas en vroeg naar bed. Mijn gage is wel betaald.

Eén van de leukste dingen: Vader Abraham die je en public bedankt voor het goede monitorgeluid en om een applaus vraagt. Staan er 11.000 man voor je te klappen. Dan wil je het liefst door het podium heenzakken....

----------


## showband

Qua geluid/licht/band blijf ik het grootste compliment voor de techniek vinden dat je uit het publiek de eerlijk gemeende vraag te horen krijgt krijgt: "is dit live???"  :EEK!: 

Je hebt van die avonden dat alles zo enorm klopt dat het lijkt alsof je TV zit te kijken. En eerlijk gezegd krijg ik daar nog steeds een harde plasser van  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Voor de rest zouden de reacties in de zaal voor iedereen voldoende moeten zijn. Vandaar misschien dat zeikerds en paljassen in de organisatie/publiek zulke enorme ergernis kunnen opwekken. Die trappen de stoel onder je bestaansreden in die zaal weg. Zelfs de bordenwasser verdient waarschijnlijk netto namelijk meer dan een gewoon lid van het muziekcircus.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Klinkt bekend, als band (en als technieker helemaal) steek je meeste tijd in 
> een feestavond. Niets kan dan frusterender zijn dan dat je totaal genegeerd wordt door bedienend personeel. (Onder het mom van 'de gasten gaan voor'). 
> 
> Het is overigens heel wisselend, vorige optreden kwamen ze snacks en drinken naar de techniek en de band brengen, dat vind ik dan weer top.
> Gaan ze van de zaal uit moeilijk doen, doen wij het ook. Je bent met z'n allen verantwoordelijk voor een geslaagde avond.
> Beide partijen zijn door bv een bruidspaar ingehuurd, dus zou je zeggen dat je hetzelfde belang dient. 
> We zijn overigens aan het denken om toch weer een witte/zwarte lijst in te voeren: werkt op lange termijn beter dan een grote bek. Slechte zalen krijgen gewoon minder klandizie, aankomende bruidsparen kijken echt verder als een band een zaal als slecht tipt.
> 
> Nog een paar ergenissen dan:
> ...



Dan zal ik het je sterker vertellen.... Laatst stonden we bij een optreden. 
18:00 opbouwen. IE-DE-REEN had gegeten thuis. We zijn daar gewoon op voorbereid.

Komen we daar aan,,, staat er een compleet dineer daar klaar.  :EEK!: 
Dan wel gewoon een flinke zooi friet, kroketten en frikandellen. En voorziening van drinken hele avond. Allemaal gratis. Echt super!

Ik was toch behoorlijk vol na het eten,,, maar toen ik op locatie aan kwam en die tafel zag staan kreeg ik spontaan weer honger.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ_jacob

waarom doen we dit? ik denk dat er veel mensen hier zitten met passie voor het vak, kippenvel momentjes om dat het hele plaatje klopt, enthausiaste mensen... moet ik door gaan??
Ik hou van uitdagingen, durf bijna te zeggen dat als er iets fout gaat het er leuker van word. Hoe ga je het probleem oplossen? even de schouders er onder zetten, doorknallen en dan alsnòg alles klaar krijgen.... dat is toch geweldig? ik weet neit of iedereen er zo over denkt, maar daar geniet ik van. Natuurlijk zijn er vervelende kanten maar ik vind dat ik een van de mooiste baantjes ter wereld heb.

----------


## JustME125

> waarom doen we dit? ik denk dat er veel mensen hier zitten met passie voor het vak, kippenvel momentjes om dat het hele plaatje klopt, enthausiaste mensen... moet ik door gaan??
> Ik hou van uitdagingen, durf bijna te zeggen dat als er iets fout gaat het er leuker van word. Hoe ga je het probleem oplossen? even de schouders er onder zetten, doorknallen en dan alsnòg alles klaar krijgen.... dat is toch geweldig? ik weet neit of iedereen er zo over denkt, maar daar geniet ik van. Natuurlijk zijn er vervelende kanten maar ik vind dat ik een van de mooiste baantjes ter wereld heb.



Je zegt het precies goed. Zou niet weten wat ik nog liever zou doen dan in de evenementen/live wereld werken. 

Mzzls

----------


## jans

> Ik ben eigenlijk best wel benieuwd hoe dit nou werkt... Klant wijst je een stopcontact met dimmer aan, jij sluit er een parretje op aan en zo gaat zijn dimmer kapot? Kan me misschien nog van pas komen, ooit.
> 
> Ik ken overigens het probleem met dimmers, altijd erg vervelend dat zoeken naar een juiste stroombron.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Lijkt me niet zo moeilijk. Een standaard inbouwdimmer is doorgaans niet bestand tegen dergelijke stromen.

----------


## @lex

Bedacht er nog een:

Proffessionals die niet weten dat je van een par eerst de knop moet losdraaien alvorens de can naar beneden te richten als het spul de oplsag ingaat. Resultaat is dat de par al heel snel zoveel speling heeft dat hij niet goed meer vast te draaien is op het punt waarop je hem wilt stellen... Par overleden. Best jammer voor parren die ik in januari kocht... Van de 23 die ik mee heb op tour gaat het al om acht a negen parrren!

Ik tour met een zooitje eigen parren langs theaters en raar genoeg gaat het bij professionele theaters vaker fout dan bij de amateur clubs.

iemand een verklaring?

@lex

----------


## Carl

@4ac (&jans):
Die standaard inbouwdimmers zijn doorgaans maar 300Watt, soms 600Watt, maar niet meer. De plafondverlichting brandde er al op, dat het gedimd stond kon ik zó zien.
Volgens de restaurateur was dat niet zo, dat was "alleen het andere stopkontakt"
Nou was dit een dubbele WCD, dus niet erg waarschijnlijk, maar hij vond dat ik gek was.
Als je in zo'n h-t-k- dimmer van 300Watt, die al met zeker 200Watt belast was, nou even een PAR56 bijsteekt gaat minimaal het zekeringetje kapot, maar vaak ook de triac.
Hij kon er niet erg om lachen, maar als hij JA zegt op mijn vraag "weet je het echt zeker?" tja, wat kon hij dan nog zeggen hè?
Ik weet eigenlijk niet of de dimmer kapot ging, of alleen de zekering, maar het is de hele middag niet meer aangeweest. Ik heb me er niet mee bemoeid verder.

Als dit een profi-dimmer, of een 1000Watter was geweest, had dit niet zo gewerkt, maar de boel zag er nogal shabby uit, dus kon ik dit wel proberen.

----------


## Shark

- blaaskaken: de mensen die overkomen alsof ze het water hebben uitgevonden, maar dan op gebied van licht en geluid (meestal spreken ze zichzelf nog tegen in enkele minuten)
- "mag ik even plakband?" .. ooit een nieuwe gegeven die ze gebruikte als lint voor de pinten op het schap af te plakken.. en kwamen ze zelfs nog een nieuwe rol vragen.. daarvoor bestaan koorden é
- mensen bij op het podium die denken de DJ te zijn (richting het publiek even ambiance proberen te maken, meestal falen ze erin)
- de mensen die vriendelijk doen en jou beste maat willen zijn om toch gratis drank te krijgen en ook eens te mogen spelen met de knopjes.. maar je hebt ze nog nooit ervoor gezien.
- sommige typische vrouwen van DJ's die overduidelijk vol smink zijn, constant complimenten willen en zwaar chagrijnig doen als je ook maar 1 detail miszegt.
- mensen die afkomen met connecties van allerlei discotheken, dj's, organisatoren,.. uiteindelijk allemaal gelogen(ooit ene dieje beweerde dat hij vaak met regi weg ging, maar wist niets over een reality programma over hem, dan lach je wel even  :Smile: )
- personen die willen helpen bij afbraak, maar kabeltjes rollen te min vinden voor hun "imago".

en zijn nog zoveel dingen  :Smile: 
het belangrijkste is vooral dat je doet wat je echt graag doet, en de nadelen die erbij komen, met de tijden proberen te minderen

----------


## Mike Manders

ik weet niet of ik de 10 haal, maar hier komt ie:

1- mensen/muzikanten die te laat komen
2- tijdens een theatertour de PA van het theater moeten gebruiken (meestal peppi en kokki)
3- mensen die in dit vak zitten, en niks om muziek geven (jaja, die bestaan echt)
4- line-arrays die verkeerd gebruikt worden
5- conventionele systemen die verkeerd gebruikt worden (= eigenlijk net zo erg)
6- eten van plastic borden
7- je eigen drank moeten betalen (al is dat lang geleden)
8- teveel decibels.... (te hard geluid dus) vooral op festivals
9- digitale tafels op festivals (NIET DOEN!)
10- sennheiser zangmicrofoons

twijfelen of ik de 10 haal, nu ik eenmaal bezig ben kan ik nog wel ff doorgaan...

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik weet niet of ik de 10 haal, maar hier komt ie:
> 
> 
> 9- digitale tafels op festivals (NIET DOEN!)



Toch maar aan gaan wennen, digitaal heeft, zeker op festivals, heel veel voordelen ten opzichte van analoog.
Probleem is alleen dat je niet zomaar 'even' met een digitale mixer kunt werken zonder dat je die specifieke mixer kent.

----------


## Mike Manders

wat is het voordeel van digitaal op festivals dan? daar ben ik benieuwd naar.

je hebt niks aan instellingen opslaan, want op een festival komt er niemand 's morgens vroeg al soundchecken.

je kan geen eigen FX fatsoenlijk aansluiten of je hebt extra latency van de A/D en D/A converters.

er is nog steeds geen tafel die én goed genoeg klinkt én makkelijk te bedienen is (met goed genoeg klinken bedoel ik XL3/XL4/Heritage). Als die er komt, dan wil ik er wel aan wennen.

Enige voordeel zie ik als je met 1 druk op een knop weer je tafel op nul zet, dat kan handig zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

> wat is het voordeel van digitaal op festivals dan? daar ben ik benieuwd naar.
> 
> je hebt niks aan instellingen opslaan, want op een festival komt er niemand 's morgens vroeg al soundchecken.
> 
> je kan geen eigen FX fatsoenlijk aansluiten of je hebt extra latency van de A/D en D/A converters.
> 
> er is nog steeds geen tafel die én goed genoeg klinkt én makkelijk te bedienen is (met goed genoeg klinken bedoel ik XL3/XL4/Heritage). Als die er komt, dan wil ik er wel aan wennen.
> 
> Enige voordeel zie ik als je met 1 druk op een knop weer je tafel op nul zet, dat kan handig zijn.



Je kunt aan de hand van de riders van de bands welke spelen wel degelijk instellingen opslaan zodat je slechts een simpele line check hoeft te doen.
Externe effecten kunnen gewoon aangesloten worden en die latency is in de praktijk absoluut niet merkbaar. 
Zijn er nog mengtafels die slecht klinken in het duurdere segment?
Qua bediening werkt een digitale tafel anders dan een analoge, toch zijn de functies welke je als gast tech gebruikt bij de meeste tafels niet al te ingewikkeld te bedienen.
En het voordeel dat je met één druk op de knop je tafel weer op nul zet vind ik een heel groot voordeel.

Ik begrijp heel goed dat dit een discussie is waar je nooit uit gaat komen, ik begrijp ook dat de techniek zich verder ontwikkeld en ik denk dat er over 10 jaar alleen nog maar van digitale tafels gebruik wordt gemaakt.
Tegen die tijd zijn mensen het meer dan zat om met tafels van 100+kg te sjouwen en polsdikke kabels uit te leggen terwijl hetzelfde mogelijk is met een door één persoon te tillen mengtafel en een simpel glasvezel of netwerkkabeltje naar het podium.
Nieuwe technieken roepen altijd weerstand op, mede doordat het in het begin misschien nog niet de kwaliteit haalt van de oude technieken maar ook daar wordt aan gewerkt. Noem mij bijvoorbeeld maar eens een analoge tafel, in eenzelfde prijsklasse, die net zo helder klinkt als een Roland M400.
Een tafel van 20kg en nog geen 80 cm breed met de mogelijkheden waar een analoge tafel van 2 meter breed met daarnaast nog eens 2 meter effecten bij verbleekt.

----------


## moderator

ergernisje erbij.... digitaal of analoog is een discussie die loopt in het live forum, niet in dit draadje....

----------


## renevanh

Muzikanten die na de show het podium verlaten... en vervolgens een uur wegblijven (terwijl jij moet gaan breken).
Steeds instrumenten in de weg, versterkers die op kabels staan, gitaren die los neergezet zijn en een heel woud aan gitaareffecten waar je steeds tussendoor moet zigzaggen... grrrrr!

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij een open air eventje zware bewolking hebben, de verwachting dat het droog wordt maar precies als ik alle spullen gelost heb een stortbui op mijn kop krijgen :EEK!: . Is me dit jaar al 3 jeer gebeurd en de kasn is groot dat het vandaag de 4e keer wordt. :Mad:

----------


## allyouare

mijn lijstje nog even :Smile:  (lekker laat)
1. mensen die denken dat phantoom microfoons normale microfoons zijn.
2. kinderen die kloote met microfoons.
3. lightjockies met een dimmer met flash buttons.
4. fout geplaatste microfoons en dan iedereen die bij mij zeurt.
5. stroomuitval
degene van de microfoons zijn van musicals :P

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> mijn lijstje nog even (lekker laat)
> 1. mensen die denken dat phantoom microfoons normale microfoons zijn.
> 2. kinderen die kloote met microfoons.
> 3. lightjockies met een dimmer met flash buttons.
> 4. fout geplaatste microfoons en dan iedereen die bij mij zeurt.
> 5. stroomuitval
> degene van de microfoons zijn van musicals :P



Heu?

1. Zijn het toch ook
2. Kan de bedoeling zijn
3. Kan de bedoeling zijn
4. Hoezo? Ben je lichtnicht of geluidsmalloot? In het 2e geval: terecht dat men zeurt
5. Mee eens, maar kan ook een zegen zijn (lekker vroeg breken en naar huis)

Heb er nog wel 1 voor het lijstje: Mensen (of bedrijven) die als een soort van vriendendienst materiaal van je lenen, maar vergeten te vertellen wanneer je het terug krijgt. Meestal moet je er dan zelf achteraan op het moment dat je het nodig hebt.

----------


## allyouare

> Heu?
> 
> 1. Zijn het toch ook
> 2. Kan de bedoeling zijn
> 3. Kan de bedoeling zijn
> 4. Hoezo? Ben je lichtnicht of geluidsmalloot? In het 2e geval: terecht dat men zeurt
> 5. Mee eens, maar kan ook een zegen zijn (lekker vroeg breken en naar huis)
> 
> Heb er nog wel 1 voor het lijstje: Mensen (of bedrijven) die als een soort van vriendendienst materiaal van je lenen, maar vergeten te vertellen wanneer je het terug krijgt. Meestal moet je er dan zelf achteraan op het moment dat je het nodig hebt.



1. niet als je het niet verwacht :P
2. daar heb je een punt
3. zelfde als 2 :P
4.nou ik ben lichtnicht bij me drive-in maar bij musicals van mijn school doe ik het geluid :P
5. helemaal mee eens  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Op een groot schuurfeest het hele podium van stroom voorzien voor de back-line, soundcheck gedaan, alles prima voor elkaar.
Lekker gaan eten en een half uurtje voor aanvang van het feest weer terug gekomen. Blijkt één of andere pisnicht die zichzelf elektricien noemt alle 220V bekabeling van het podium losgetrokken te hebben, meneer vond dat het onverantwoord was om steeds stroomblokjes (2 stuks) door te lussen ook al stonden er slechts een tweetal gitaar amps, een bas setje twee keyboards en wat gitaar effectjes op aangesloten :Mad: 

En afgelopen zondag ook een leuke: Gitarist produceert een bagger geluid alsof er 10 distortions in serie met zijn gitaar stonden.
Mensen komen bij mij klagen, ik naar het podium, gitarist kwaad op mij en na een half uur (optrenden van 50 min.)komt hij op het idee dat de batterij van zijn voorversterker leeg is.
Natuurlijk heb ik WEL een reserve bij me, aan hem gegeven, kon na afloop nog niet eens een bedankje af. :Mad: 
En dat noemt zich een professionele muzikant..... :EEK!:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Op een groot schuurfeest het hele podium van stroom voorzien voor de back-line, soundcheck gedaan, alles prima voor elkaar.
> Lekker gaan eten en een half uurtje voor aanvang van het feest weer terug gekomen. Blijkt één of andere pisnicht die zichzelf elektricien noemt alle 220V bekabeling van het podium losgetrokken te hebben, meneer vond dat het onverantwoord was om steeds stroomblokjes (2 stuks) door te lussen ook al stonden er slechts een tweetal gitaar amps, een bas setje twee keyboards en wat gitaar effectjes op aangesloten
> 
> En afgelopen zondag ook een leuke: Gitarist produceert een bagger geluid alsof er 10 distortions in serie met zijn gitaar stonden.
> Mensen komen bij mij klagen, ik naar het podium, gitarist kwaad op mij en na een half uur (optrenden van 50 min.)komt hij op het idee dat de batterij van zijn voorversterker leeg is.
> Natuurlijk heb ik WEL een reserve bij me, aan hem gegeven, kon na afloop nog niet eens een bedankje af.
> En dat noemt zich een professionele muzikant.....



tja,.. het batterijtjes probleem. Blijf je toch altijd houden denk ik. Zo heb ik ook iets soortgelijks mee gemaakt. Zo stond ik op een grote carnavalszitting voor de gemeente Kerkrade. En het duurde niet lang of er komt een zatlap naar de FOH die niet eerder weg ging voordat tie een blokbattarijtje kreeg voor zijn verlichte muts :Confused: . Wat heb ik met die muts te maken. En wat heb ik er mee te maken dat zometeen zijn jas (die ook verlicht was) ook uit valt omdat hij geen andere battarijen bijzig had. Dus hij had er graag zo veel mogelijk. Na veel gezeur en gestuntel met zijn biertje heb ik hem een blokje gegeven en heb ik hem vriendelijk weg gewezen. Dat hij maar ergens anders moest gaan klooien met z'n muts.

ahggr.....pipo dat tie was... :Mad:

----------


## speakertech

Alleen de liedjes die in het karaokeboek staan heb ik bij!!!!!!!!!

Vraag: heb je %&$#((_&%   ook bij?

Staat hij in de lijst?

Nee?  Oke!

Heb je ))(##$%% bij ?

Enzovoort....... :EEK!: 


Speakertech

----------


## DMiXed

> tja,.. het batterijtjes probleem. Blijf je toch altijd houden denk ik. Zo heb ik ook iets soortgelijks mee gemaakt. Zo stond ik op een grote carnavalszitting voor de gemeente Kerkrade. En het duurde niet lang of er komt een zatlap naar de FOH die niet eerder weg ging voordat tie een blokbattarijtje kreeg voor zijn verlichte muts. Wat heb ik met die muts te maken. En wat heb ik er mee te maken dat zometeen zijn jas (die ook verlicht was) ook uit valt omdat hij geen andere battarijen bijzig had. Dus hij had er graag zo veel mogelijk. Na veel gezeur en gestuntel met zijn biertje heb ik hem een blokje gegeven en heb ik hem vriendelijk weg gewezen. Dat hij maar ergens anders moest gaan klooien met z'n muts.
> 
> ahggr.....pipo dat tie was...



ja zo kenne we dr nog wel een paar :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> komt een zatlap naar de FOH die niet eerder weg ging voordat tie een blokbattarijtje kreeg voor zijn verlichte muts.



Volhouden dat het speciale batterijen zijn en dat hij ze alleen voor 25 euro per stuk mee kan krijgen. Leert 'ie het snel af. Waarschijnlijk nog zat genoeg om te happen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Volhouden dat het speciale batterijen zijn en dat hij ze alleen voor 25 euro per stuk mee kan krijgen. Leert 'ie het snel af. Waarschijnlijk nog zat genoeg om te happen.



Was dat maar zo.:P Maar op zo'n momenten heb je hem veel liever verder van de mixer af dan dat ik 25 euries verdien :Wink:  Het waren ook speciale batterijen trouwens. Van de Aldi :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

> Geluidsmannen die mijn plek in mogen nemen omdat ik achter het keyboard moet gaan zitten en dan raar opkijken als de installatie gaat rondzingen als ze een knopje opendraaien ikke van het podium afspringen om het te verbeteren. even later is het einde optreden komen me ouders eraan die in de zaal zaten: ''we hebben je niet goed gehoord jongen''.(hier wordt ik dus scheit ziek van) volgende keer ga ik mijn eigen set meenemen en die gebruiken in combo met die van onze band hopen dat het publiek de keys  dan wel kunnen horen.



Raar verhaal, iets met klepel en klok of zo.
Omdat je achter je keyboard moet gaan zitten heb je feedback  :Confused: 

Daarnaast zou ik ook raar opkijken als er even een muzikant van het podium springt om te komen "corrigeren". Tik op je vingers kun je krijgen als je iets aanraakt. Je mag mij alles vragen eventueel met onderbouwing en dan kijken we wat we er (samen) aan kunnen doen. Nu kom je bij mij (mede door de zin mijn ouders) vooral over als een verwend snotjong van 13 jaar met gebrek aan kennis (afgaande op bovenstaand verhaal).

----------


## Robert H

> Geluidsmannen die mijn plek in mogen nemen omdat ik achter het keyboard moet gaan zitten



Dat schreeuwt om uitleg...

Wat doe jij precies bij die band? Je hebt het over iemand die "jouw" plek in "mag" nemen. Dat doet vermoeden dat jij de geluidsman bent, wat moet je dan in vredesnaam achter een keyboard? 


Je brengt trouwens nog weer een mooi voorbeeld van een bekende ergernis bij me naar boven; Familieleden of vrienden van bandleden die zich met de mix (lees: het volume van hun oogappel) menen te moeten bemoeien. Ik heb in het verleden vaak in de ethnische hoek geluidklusjes gedaan en daar is het eerder regel dan uitzondering. Knettergek wordt je van die opgefokte gasten die lopen te schreeuwen dat de _[VUL HIER HET INSTRUMENT VAN HUN ZOON/NEEF/BROER IN]_ te zacht staat!

----------


## thyzerrr

Bandje mixen in een kroeg met 400 man binnen, en na afloop je kisten en andere meuk door die zelfde 400 man naar buiten moeten zien te persen. Ben normaal altijd erg vriendelijk en geduldig, maar 't is een klein wonder dat ik nu geen klappen heb gehad :Big Grin: 

Wat ik trouwens nog nooit eerder heb meegemaakt, ook op diezelfde avond, is een fooi van de kroegeigenaar  :Embarrassment:  Blijkbaar toch wel iets goed gedaan dus  :Smile:

----------


## Stage-Q

tjonge jonge, wat een ergenissen. (niet persoonlijk voor iemand bedoeld hoor)

Je kunt het ook anders bekijken,

Nu ben je aan het werk, oke er kan wel eens iets niet bevallen. 
Maar het is altijd nog beter dan thuis zitten.  :Smile:

----------


## KlankOntwerp

> Knettergek wordt je van die opgefokte gasten die lopen te schreeuwen dat de _[VUL HIER HET INSTRUMENT VAN HUN ZOON/NEEF/BROER IN]_ te zacht staat!



Dat was ook mijn eerste gedachte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Het kan ook andersom,

Sta afgelopen zaterdag een band te mixen met een gitarist die zo verschrikkelijk hard staat en precies op die klote frequenties dat ik met pijn en moeite twee zangstemmen boven zijn gejengel uitkrijg (nee hij luisterde niet naar me heb hem 10 x gevraagd zachter te spelen) , staan er een paar mensen in de zaal die bleren dat ze de gitaar niet kunnen horen :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Allereerst wil ik mijn waardering uitspreken over alle mensen die dit topic gebruiken om hun ergernissen eens te ventileren. Ik hoop dat het opgelucht heeft. 
Als topicstarter van het grootste topic van het forum heb ik er ook maar weer eens 1. 

Onlangs met veel moeite in een lastige, galmende zaal een congresopstelling gemaakt met micro's. Alles klonk zeer goed. Verstaandbaarheid meer dan ok. 
Het congres begon, de eerste spreker is aan de gang. Een beetje zachte stem, maar ik kreeg hem toch verstaanbaar. En toen bedacht de bediening opeens dat de bar anders ingericht moest worden. 
Kling, beng, rammel en nog meer van die &^^&^&^& geluiden. 
Later begonnen ze ineens tussendoor het lunchbuffet op te zetten. Weer klink beng rammel en ook smak van de deur. 
En dan lopen ze op een harde vloer allemaal met hakjes...............zucht....

----------


## djspeakertje

> Allereerst wil ik mijn waardering uitspreken over alle mensen die dit topic gebruiken om hun ergernissen eens te ventileren. Ik hoop dat het opgelucht heeft. 
> Als topicstarter van het grootste topic van het forum heb ik er ook maar weer eens 1. 
> 
> Onlangs met veel moeite in een lastige, galmende zaal een congresopstelling gemaakt met micro's. Alles klonk zeer goed. Verstaandbaarheid meer dan ok. 
> Het congres begon, de eerste spreker is aan de gang. Een beetje zachte stem, maar ik kreeg hem toch verstaanbaar. En toen bedacht de bediening opeens dat de bar anders ingericht moest worden. 
> Kling, beng, rammel en nog meer van die &^^&^&^& geluiden. 
> Later begonnen ze ineens tussendoor het lunchbuffet op te zetten. Weer klink beng rammel en ook smak van de deur. 
> En dan lopen ze op een harde vloer allemaal met hakjes...............zucht....



 
Noujaaahh, in ieder geval kan jij er niks aan doen, dan lopen ze ook niet tegen jou te zeiken, dat scheelt weer een ergernis :Big Grin: 

Heb zelf trouwens ook nog een leuke; sta je op het karaoke-feestje van je zusje te draaien, komen ze met van die compleet ondergekraste cd die ze MOETEN horen, daar wordt je toch helemaal gek van? 
Meestal probeer ik het niet eens meer...


Daan

----------


## Hansound

> Allereerst wil ik mijn waardering uitspreken over alle mensen die dit topic gebruiken om hun ergernissen eens te ventileren. Ik hoop dat het opgelucht heeft. 
> Als topicstarter van het grootste topic van het forum heb ik er ook maar weer eens 1. 
> 
> En dan lopen ze op een harde vloer allemaal met hakjes...............zucht....



Die hakjes vind ik nou juist een van de leuke dingen van dit werk :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

tja, al die voorbij paraderende knappe meiden in hun mooiste kortgerokte feestoutfitjes. <klipklapperendeHakjes> heupgewieg, flirten.

verschrikkelijk! 

evil!

Het zou verb.... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Yep,
> 
> dat is/was mijn busje.
> 
> 
> 
> Grappenmaker ben jij zeg,
> eventjes zondagavond een nieuwe bus kopen gaat niet zo makkelijk hoor.



 
Het zal maar een eind weg zijn, op zondagavond is er niemand die jou nog een bus wil/kan verhuren (voor normaal tarief dan...)



Daan

----------


## Funmaker

nieuwe ergernis:
chinese reproductie troep en mensen die dit zouden kopen als de prijs laag genoeg is :s

----------


## Hansound

> nieuwe ergernis:
> chinese reproductie troep en mensen die dit zouden kopen als de prijs laag genoeg is :s



De grootste ergernis is natuurlijk dat de mensen die dit kopen het als echt proberen te gebruiken en zo hun klussen binnenhalen.
Gelukkig klinkt het allemaal matig dus vallen ze snel door de mand :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

Een opdrachtgever die je 4 (!!) maanden van te voren vraagt voor een klus (freelance, beetje achter een mengtafel rommelen) en één dag (!) van te voren je nog even belt, was hij toch bijna vergeten te vertellen dat het niet doorgaat.
"Hoe lang weet je dat al" is mijn vraag dan natuurlijk, hij: "ow, een paar weken".
AAAAAAAAARGH!

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Een opdrachtgever die je 4 (!!) maanden van te voren vraagt voor een klus (freelance, beetje achter een mengtafel rommelen) en één dag (!) van te voren je nog even belt, was hij toch bijna vergeten te vertellen dat het niet doorgaat.
> "Hoe lang weet je dat al" is mijn vraag dan natuurlijk, hij: "ow, een paar weken".
> AAAAAAAAARGH!



Fijn toch rekeningen kunnen versturen en toch thuis kunnen blijven. :Wink:

----------


## moderator

> Het zal maar een eind weg zijn, op zondagavond is er niemand die jou nog een bus wil/kan verhuren (voor normaal tarief dan...)
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Onderweg van klus naar huis, ergens in 95 of 96...dat verteld de anekdote niet precies.
Op de A12 tussen bodegraven en Woerden een bandbus met panne.
Gestopt, spullen overladen, band bij de opslag in Utrecht afgezet.

Kleine moeite, levert nog ieder jaar een kerstkaartje op :Smile:

----------


## T_Sound

Ik werd voor een paar jaar terug gebeld voor een schoolfeest, of ik het hele feest kon organiseren. Naja normaal gesproken kan ik zo'n schoolfeest wel compleet organiseren, licht, geluid, horeca, beveiliging, kassa, vergunningen (indien nodig) etc., maar ik zeg dus tegen die man: "Nou, meneer, dat gaat moeilijk worden." hij verbaasd: "Hoezo dat dan?" "Nou, het is erg lastig om binnen 18 uur nog even alles te gaan regelen." dat begreep hij niet, maar uit eindelijk is het me toch gelukt en de volgende dag stond er een spetterend schoolfeest. 400 man, terwijl er 380 op die school zitten (sommigen hadden iemand extra meegenomen), naja ik vindt het goed, als er maar betaald wordt.

Ergenis: mensen die denken dat je alles nog even zomaar kunt regelen terwijl daar normaal dagen/weken/maanden overheen gaan en niet binnen een halfe dag.
Maargoed, klant is koning.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Bekende ergenis.

Krijg nu nog telefoontjes binnen om te huren voor carnaval. Geen probleem, maar dan moeten ze niet verwachten dat ze weet ik wat voor set bijna voor niks kunnen krijgen. Als je gaat tellen zijn het nog 25 dagen tot carnaval, dus dat gaat helaas niet meer lukken nu.

----------


## T_Sound

Naja 25 dagen gaat op zich nog, dan kan ik nog wel wat wagens van geluid voorzien, ook nog wel (wel lastiger) 17 dagen van te voren, maar daarna gaat het inderdaad erg lastig worden.

Vorig jaar had ik er nog 1 die vroeg 8 dagen van te voren of ik voor niks een geluidsset op de wagen wou zetten. Ik heb hem gezegd dat dat niet mogelijk was. 6 dagen van te vorne belde hij weer op, ja nou we willen nog wel graag geluid, maar we hebben dan een budget van 400 euro, ik zeg: daarvoor wil ik het wel doen (was in de plaats naast die van ons, dus dat was nog wel te doen).

T_Sound

----------


## Back on Track

dan hoop ik dat je een flinke set hebt...

in onze plaats (udenhout) kom je onder 20 kw niet in de kring....

en dat heb je niet voor 400 euro....

----------


## MusicXtra

> dan mag je al gaan avondeten om 4u... Als je daarna nog moet werken tot een gat in de nacht grolt mijn maagje al terug hoor...



De mijne ook, bij late gigs probeer ik ook altijd te regelen dat er na afloop wat eetbaars is geregeld.

----------


## stainz

avondeten om 16.00 doe ik regelmatig en dan als alle kisten weer netjes in de wagen gerold zijn naar de lokale afhaal-"turk"

----------


## qvt

> avondeten om 16.00 doe ik regelmatig en dan als alle kisten weer netjes in de wagen gerold zijn naar de lokale afhaal-"turk"



Maar dat ben je na een dag of 4 toch wel beu he :Stick Out Tongue:  ik in ieder geval wel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moderator

Joehoe....on topic aub!

----------


## Hansound

Verschrikkelijke ergernis,,,  als mensen in de ergernissen top10 over eten gaan zitten kletsen  :Smile:

----------


## hardstyle

Alle pagina's doorgelezen van dit topic.......

Hieronder een paar ergenissen die voorkomen kunnen worden. In willekeurige volghorde.

Wat betreft:
1.Gaffa leners: jammer dan
2.Stroom: nu een extra groep vrijmaken of geen licht/geluid, jij mag kiezen.
3.Eten: duidelijk afspreken
4.Andere dingen uitlenen (kabels, meters etc.): jammer dan
5.Bierglazen: gewoon goed opstellen en het onmogelijk maken dat mensen geen bierglazen kunnen neerzetten op je meubel
6.Zatlappen: ik zorg altijd dat er iemand is die kan uitsmijten
7.Zeikerds(vooral plaatjes onvriendelijk vragen): ben ik net zo vriendelijk voor als hun tegen mij :Wink: 
8.Dingen op het laatste moment gewijzigd: is het programma makkelijk aan te passen, ok, anders jouw probleem.
9.Eikels die proberen aan mijn apparatuur te zitten: 1 waarschuwing anders haal ik uitsmijter, of ga ik daarvoor spelen. (Moeten ze ook maar 1 keer wagen om met hun poten aan mijn apparatuur te zitten :Mad: Grrrrr.)
10.Te weinig ruimte: maak maar vrij, ik neem gewoon ruimte in, of beperk de show qua apparatuur.
11.Plaatjes aanvragen bij het licht: een shirt aantrekken met een bepaalde text dat je bij de dj moet zijn en niet bij het licht, anders wijs een keer naar je shirt.
12. Een hoop andere dingen, waar ik simpele oplossingen voor heb.

Niemand aan de bovenstaande oplossingen gedacht???

----------


## renevanh

> het onmogelijk maken dat mensen geen bierglazen kunnen neerzetten



huh?


Samen met een andere DJ draaien, maar die komt niet opdagen.  :Mad:

----------


## hardstyle

Nee, gewoon zorgen dat mensen geen glazen op je meubel neer kunnen zetten, voor je niet en op je 'werkblad' niet. (bijv. door middel van een schuin vlak)

----------


## showband

> Alle pagina's doorgelezen van dit topic.......
> 
> Hieronder een paar ergenissen die voorkomen kunnen worden. In willekeurige volghorde.
> 
> Wat betreft:
> blah blah
> 
> Niemand aan de bovenstaande oplossingen gedacht???



beste hardstyle. Ik ben blij dat jij op alle ergernissen een antwoord hebt wat samengevat bestaat uit "die moet je gewoon voorkomen en als ze toch voorkomen geef je een grote bek"

Dat niemand daar ooit opgekomen is.  :Confused:  _Gewoon alles vooraf perfect geregeld hebben_ en bij problemen het mes op de keel zetten bij je klant. _Het is ZO simpel_. :Embarrassment:  Ik draag je voor bij de nobelcommissie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Een mes is een beetje overdreven, maar je mag best je grote mond een keer lostrekken, als je ze gewaarschuwd hebt. 1x waarschuwen, 2e keer doei doei(als het een zatlap is(behalve als hij aan m'n apparatuur zit :Mad: ))
Ik zorg dat ik met de meest voorkomende problemen niets te doen heb, voorkomen is beter dan genezen :Cool:

----------


## dsd600

Best grappig, zo'n wijnfles in een case.
Ik heb juist een keer een case waar een wijnfles in gezeten had (dure vorm van geschenkverpakking) omgebouwd tot een koffertje voor 3 Shure SM58's :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mhsounds

Erg leuk, maar ging dit topic niet over ergernissen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsd600

Ergernis: de set waar je met meerdere mensen mee werkt is een zooi, omdat de vorige gebruiker geen zin had om het netjes op te ruimen.

Zo beter Mh? :Wink: 

Overige ergernissen zijn al zo vaak genoemd... je zou er bijna triestig van worden :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Erg leuk, maar ging dit topic niet over ergernissen



 
Er loopt elders op het forum een erg actief draadje over drank op het werk. Hoezo geen ergernis? :Cool: 


Die cased versie is trouwens leuk voor na een geslaagde klus (premiere oid), "ik heb nog wel wat in de bus liggen" :Big Grin: 



Daan

----------


## Martijn_CF

Nou ik heb er ook een paar met stip op 1.

1. wilt u niet in mijn gezicht schijnen? ok, licht ik wel alleen het dak uit.
1.1 bent u de dj? zie jij een koptelefoon?
1.2 bent u van het licht? nee ik let alleen ff op de spullen, de echte lichtman komt zo terug (soms wachten mensen dan echt 10 min)
1.3 Etenstijd! huh, noemen jullie dit eten?
1.4 Djs die denken dat er stiekem nog meer rode lampjes op een mengtafel zitten en daarom maar de gain steeds verder open draaien.
1.5 wilt u aub geen rook gebruiken? prima, dan ga ik ook meteen weer naar huis.

ik voel nu weer lichte woede opkomen, dus ik ga even stoppen met typen voordat iemand straks aan me gaat vragen waarom ik zo boos kijk  :Smile:

----------


## Junior

Ik hoop niet dat dit de echte reacties zijn die jij geeft op het moment dat je deze vragen krijgt?
Want volgens mij ga je dan weinig klanten overhouden.
Zelfs de manier waarop dit gepost word hier vind ik van weinig respect getuigen.







> Nou ik heb er ook een paar met stip op 1.
> 
> 1. wilt u niet in mijn gezicht schijnen? ok, licht ik wel alleen het dak uit.
> 1.1 bent u de dj? zie jij een koptelefoon?
> 1.2 bent u van het licht? nee ik let alleen ff op de spullen, de echte lichtman komt zo terug (soms wachten mensen dan echt 10 min)
> 1.3 Etenstijd! huh, noemen jullie dit eten?
> 1.4 Djs die denken dat er stiekem nog meer rode lampjes op een mengtafel zitten en daarom maar de gain steeds verder open draaien.
> 1.5 wilt u aub geen rook gebruiken? prima, dan ga ik ook meteen weer naar huis.
> 
> ik voel nu weer lichte woede opkomen, dus ik ga even stoppen met typen voordat iemand straks aan me gaat vragen waarom ik zo boos kijk

----------


## DJ_matthias

weer een ergernis / ergernissen bij sinds dit weekend:

moest groepen mixen in het jeugdhuis, bleek om metal, hardcore, screamcore groepen te gaan. (= geen echte muziek, gewoon veel gitaar en veel geroep/gebrul)
Maar enfin, mezelf dan maar flexibel opgesteld.

eerste groep, vrienden van me: geen probleem, alles nog ok

tweede groep, ook nog kennissen: geen probleem, "zangeres" was zelfs zeer blij, 't was de eerste keer dat ze zichzelf ook eens in de monitors kon horen. Wel had ze de slechte gewoonte steeds naar voor te hangen om drank van het podium te nemen en haar microfoon ook naar beneden te richten!  :Mad: 

derde groep : gitaristen hadden enkel standje 11 op hun versterkers... "zanger" brulde enkel in de micro = enkel bloksignaal binnenkrijgen waar niets mee aan et vangen is...

vierde groep: EEN RAMP. 
bandlid : "ja onze 'zanger' speelt soms ook saxofoon" 
ik : "ok ik zet wel een microfoon extra voor de sax"
bandlid : "dat hoeft niet, hij draait zn zangmicro wel om! zo doet hij dat altijd... er is toch te weinig plek om nog een statief bij te zetten"
ik : "zoals u wil!"
tijdens het optreden moest zijn monitor redelijk luid staan, aangezien alle amps wederom op 11 stonden kon hij zichzelf niet goed horen. Op een bepaald moment komt de sax erbij, wat doet deze uitstekende muzikant... kwak, zonder boe of ba de microfoon omdraaien naar beneden RECHT in de monitor. gepiep langs alle kanten, kwade blikken richting mij. ik trek monitor dicht + microfoon minder. mensen komen klagen dat ze de sax niet horen, zanger begint naderhand te klagen dat hij zichzelf niet meer kon horen, hele gezeik op de geluidsman, blablabla

heb uiteindelijk gewoon alles dichtgezet buiten zijn zanglijn en heb ze hun plan laten trekken. achteraf geen woord meer tegen gezegd!

***** ik was zo kwaad  :Mad:

----------


## MusicXtra

> weer een ergernis / ergernissen bij sinds dit weekend:
> 
> moest groepen mixen in het jeugdhuis, bleek om metal, hardcore, screamcore groepen te gaan. (= geen echte muziek, gewoon veel gitaar en veel geroep/gebrul)
> Maar enfin, mezelf dan maar flexibel opgesteld.
> 
> eerste groep, vrienden van me: geen probleem, alles nog ok
> 
> tweede groep, ook nog kennissen: geen probleem, "zangeres" was zelfs zeer blij, 't was de eerste keer dat ze zichzelf ook eens in de monitors kon horen. Wel had ze de slechte gewoonte steeds naar voor te hangen om drank van het podium te nemen en haar microfoon ook naar beneden te richten! 
> 
> ...



In dat 'zoals u wil' zit de fout; behalve dat er nog een T achter moet ben jij degene die op dat moment aan de bel zou moeten trekken dat het op die manier niet gaat werken.
En op een klein podium zou ik een clip microfoon op een sax zetten.
Verder is het idd altijd de tech die het verkeerd doet. :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ_matthias

zoals de microfoons in het begin stonden kon het geen probleem gaan opleveren, maar als mijnheer de artiest tussen 2 nummers zijn statief helemaal verplaatst... dat kan ik niet voorzien.
Ik had toen ook al een "i couldn't care less" gevoel, aangezien deze jongens toch wel veeleisend waren... het ging alleamal niet snel genoeg voor hun, plots stonden er 2 kickdrums op podium, plots moesten alle 5 de toms versterkt worden, plots was er ook die sax (hier was mij allemaal niets van doorgegeven... ok, dit is niet hun schuld maar dan moeten ze mij ook niet met de vinger wijzen als ik niet aan die eisen kan voldoen met maar een 16 kanaals tafel ter beschikking!)

en in dit geval had ik geen clip voor op de sax, anders had ik dit inderdaad wel als oplossing genomen!


PS: in belgië kan het ook zonder t! ;-)

----------


## renevanh

Tjsa, met dat soort herrie is erg goed (en hard) uitfluiten van de monitors wel een vereiste... dan had in ieder geval de feedback voorkomen  :Wink:

----------


## rick1993

> SoundOfSilence krijgt van mij 10 punten voor zijn opmerking!



Strafpunten voor onnodig quoten bedoel je?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## qvt

> Strafpunten voor onnodig quoten bedoel je?



Nee ik denk meer over zijn geweldige opmerking van de handwerkbeurs  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Inderdaad qvt.
Zijn quote was netjes, alleen het deel waarop hij wil reageren aanhalen.

----------


## Back on Track

nou dit onderwerp zo leeft moet er bijna wel een puntensysteem komen!

Ergernisje!

Je bent aan het opbouwen als je een splintertje tegen komt.
ik denk dus tjah loop even naar de EHBO... kom ik daar aan, zit daar zo'n omaatje... "Oh ik ben men leesbril vergeten, maar ik zal het toch proberen!"

10 minuten later en veel pijnscheuten later zit hij er alleen maar dieper in!
Gelukkig kwam op dat moment de collega langs die wel goede ogen heeft...

----------


## Back on Track

Oeh...

Geluidsmannetje wordt nu afgezeken bij het WK journaal...

toch vervelend als je er niks aan kan doen...

----------


## hardstyle

> Waar ik me ook aan erger is aan kleine verwende jongetjes die al hun SKYTEC apparatuur van hun opa hebben gekregen.
> Hij draaide 11x op een dag (ik heb het geteld) shakira omdat hij dat zo leuk vond.



Ik heb er ook een aantal hiervan hier in de buurt zitten, die beweren dan weer niet dat ze in ahoy mogen draaien, maar wel dat hun apparatuur zo veel beter is dan dat van jou. Skytec en nog een aantal andere huis-tuin-en-keuken-merken.

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Ergernisje!
> 
> Je bent aan het opbouwen als je een splintertje tegen komt.
> ik denk dus tjah loop even naar de EHBO... kom ik daar aan, zit daar zo'n omaatje... "Oh ik ben men leesbril vergeten, maar ik zal het toch proberen!"
> 
> 10 minuten later en veel pijnscheuten later zit hij er alleen maar dieper in!
> Gelukkig kwam op dat moment de collega langs die wel goede ogen heeft...



ooit eens iets gelijkaardigs meegemaakt! 2 zomers terug, evenementje opbouwen... we hadden grote ventilators mee voor bij de rookmachines. 
Ik kantel die dingen naar boven, en net bij het vastzetten met de spanvijs aan de zijkant kantelt dat ding terug en blijf ik er met mijn vinger(s) tussenzitten. result: stukje vel weg en wat bloeden maar toch verderwerken ^^ later op de avond toch even langs het rode kruis omdat de vinger wat begon te kloppen. RK-medewerker: ik zal het even wat ontsmetten... haalt een vloeistof boven en kapt het vlotjes over mijn vinger en dept het er zeer goed in met enkele watten.
van de volgende 10 minuten weet ik niets meer aangezien ik toen blijkbaar buiten westen ging omdat de vloeistof geen ontsmetting bleek te zijn (wat het wel was weet ik niet!) ik werd even later wakker met mn 2 benen in de lucht en stelde zeer droog de vraag "kan ik doorgaan? ik moet namelijk nog licht bedienen"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hardstyle

Moeten dat soort "gevallen" niet een of andere cursus hebben gedaan? :Confused:

----------


## Funkmaster

Auto's die verkeerd en zelfs foutief geparkeerd staan op witte lijnen waardoor je niet kan manouvreren met je vrachtwagen. Heb je dan eerst een discussie met een van de eigenaars van de wagens die boos is omdat hij er niet meer kan parkeren omdat je er blokken zet om vlot te kunnen uitrijden. "Iedereen parkeert hier..."
Bel je dan de politie omdat je er echt niet doorgeraakt, komt er een agent langs die de zaak bekijkt, vraagt waar moet je zijn, en dan doodleuk antwoord dat je toch gewoon een andere weg kunt nemen... Ja maar, dan moeten die witte lijnen niet op de grond staan als mensen er mogen parkeren he... En dan komen nog volgende woorden uit zijn mond: "Ze zijn in overtreding ja. Maar als ze geen hinder veroorzaken geven we geen boete en slepen we ze niet weg..."
Dus een goede tip voor iedereen die eens richting knokke gaat: parkeer u overal waar je wil, zolang je geen hinder veroorzaakt zit je safe... Voor de rest mag je alle witte en gele strepen vermijden, alsook alle parkeerverbodsborden... ?!?!?

----------


## JohanH

Een Studio Manager file maken voor een M7CLv3 - na confirmatie van de PA firma in kwestie dat het zeker een v3.0.4 zou zijn - en dan on site toekomen en een M7CL v2 voor uw neus krijgen....

----------


## Waveform

Wat een belachelijke opmerkingen op de laatste pagina's. Als de DJ CDJ2000's nodig heeft, dan moet daar voor betaald worden en daar maak je winst op als je wat goede connecties hebt. Daarbij is er helemaal niets mis met USB sticks, het is milieuvriendelijk en praktisch. In een CDJ1000 past helemaal geen usb stick, dus ik vind het vrij normaal dat hij 2000's wil!

@djspeakertje: Ooit al eens een cdj2000 naast een denon gezet? Die eerste klinkt toch echt 1000x beter!

----------


## 4AC

Ik ben het gedeeltelijk eens met Waveform, de CDJ2000 is gewoon niet alleen qua functies maar ook qua geluidskwaliteit een betere speler!
Je kunt ongecomprimeerde muziek op een usb stickie rammen en die vanaf de CDJ2000 afspelen, zoals WAV en FLAC. En geloof me, zet dat naast een MP3 of zelfs een normaal cd'tje en de kwaliteit is 10 maal beter.
Zelfs opperhoofd der professioneel-audio ***en Tony Andrews vindt dat: YouTube - Tony Andrews sounds out on the CDJ-2000
En als iemand een fanatiek mp3-hater is...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat fatsoenlijke (ongecompresseerde) Wav of FLAC bestanden net zo goed klinken als CD's weet ik gelukkig ook al langer dan vandaag. Sterker nog, als je een ongecompresseerde 320Kbit/seconde MP3 hebt en die naast een normale (16 bit-44.1KHz) cd beluistert ga je nauwlijks of geen verschil horen (afhankelijk van je afluistering). Verder is er ook niks mis met USB-sticks, sterker nog, het scheelt een boel gedoe, en muziek stelen van de DJ wordt een stuk moeilijker als die allemaal op zo'n ding staat :Smile: . Wat ik wel jammer vindt is dat er DJ's zijn die asociaal genoeg zijn om zo gauw als er een nieuwe Pioneer speler uit is meteen enkel en alleen die speler op hun meubeltje dulden, en niks anders meer. Soms zelfs zonder er van te voren mee gewerkt te hebben:O.

Don't get me wrong, met Pioneer is niks mis, maar de houding van sommige DJ's is gewoon belachelijk, ookal maakt Pioneer waarschijnlijk ook wel een beetje misbruik van de situatie, door relatief snel nieuwe produkten op de markt te slingeren. Dit levert dan wel weer leuke deals op voor beginnende DJ's met een wat ruimer budget, die kopen 1000MK3's die nauwlijks gebruikt zijn voor een erg lage prijs, omdat de verhuur er niks meer mee kan.

"@djspeakertje: Ooit al eens een cdj2000 naast een denon gezet? Die eerste klinkt toch echt 1000x beter!"

Heb ik gezegd dat Denon beter klinkt? :Wink: . Maar een S3700 klinkt ook fijn hoor!


Daan

----------


## G.P.Fransen

weet toch niet waar ik mn geld op zou zetten deze denon cd speler met usb > DENON US | DCD-A100

of een 2000 xD

Btw: uncompressed mp3? volgens mij stond mpeg1 layer3 voor wat anders?

----------


## @lex

> ...een ongecompresseerde 320Kbit/seconde MP3...
> Daan



Hoe kan 320kB/s ongecomprimeerd zijn? Of wordt er tegenwoordig al muziek standaard in de studio op die kwaliteit opgenomen?

@lex

----------


## Waveform

Jullie slaan echt gigantisch hard langs de kwestie. Een mp3 op een deftige cd speler klinkt echt 1000x beter dan een ongecomprimeerd bestand op een slechte speler. Het gaat hem allemaal om de D/A conversie en dat is echt wel iets waar Pioneer goed in is.

Zo heb ik ooit eens wat gear geleend van bevriende DJ's en een test gedaan. Een soort van matrix test gedaan tussen Serato Scratch, Native Instruments Traktor Scratch Pro, een ESI U46DJ kaartje, de ingebouwde geluidskaart in men Macbook en een Tascam CDR5000 als referentie. Getest met een WAV-bestand en 320kbps, 192kbps en 128kbps mp3 van dezelfde nummers.

Zelfs 192kbps op de Tascam klonk veel beter dan een WAV op al de rest!

----------


## tarpan

maar niet zo goed als 320kbps op diezelfde tascam?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hoe kan 320kB/s ongecomprimeerd zijn? Of wordt er tegenwoordig al muziek standaard in de studio op die kwaliteit opgenomen?



Met de mastering van tegenwoordig valt er toch niks meer van te maken.

De dynamiek in de CD's tegenwoordig is zo waardeloos dat je aan een 8-bit DAC genoeg hebt...

----------


## tarpan

Ik heb hier ook een nieuwe "geremasterde" cd liggen.
Klinkt K*T!
hi-fi cd-speler, studiomonitors.... bijna geen enkele piek te bespeuren!!  :Mad:

----------


## Waveform

> maar niet zo goed als 320kbps op diezelfde tascam?



Tuurlijk! Ik wil gewoon zeggen dat de DA conversie veel belangrijker is dan de bitrate en die is bij de meeste dj toestellen helemaal niet goed.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

er stond een Phoenix set van EV. Ik ben zelf met enige regelmaat de zaal in gelopen (voor zover dat kon) en het geluid was telkens okay.
wat er gebeurde als hij met zn effecten op de djm ging spelen, weet ik niet, heb geen hele avond in de zaal gestaan.

Van organisatie ed. enkel complimenten gehad, dus ik ben zelf ook in de verondstelling geweest dat het ok was. maar we kunnen natuurlijk altijd nog leren van zaken....

----------


## MusicXtra

> er stond een Phoenix set van EV. Ik ben zelf met enige regelmaat de zaal in gelopen (voor zover dat kon) en het geluid was telkens okay.
> wat er gebeurde als hij met zn effecten op de djm ging spelen, weet ik niet, heb geen hele avond in de zaal gestaan.



Het geluid regelen terwijl je niet in de zaal staat is in mijn ogen een onmogelijke klus. Een kok moet zijn culinaire hoogstandjes toch ook proeven?

----------


## koen g

Oké, dat is natuurlijk ook mijn mening he, het is niet dat ik zeg dat het de hele avond slecht klonk  :Wink: 
Weet jij toevallig of er nog bier richting ome henk is gevlogen? omdat vorig jaar patty brad met haar clubje er mee zijn gestopt toen er wat bier in hun richting kwam.
Verder vond ik het een mooie show en een mooi feest! Doen jullie vaker klusjes voor F&F Events? 

mvg,

----------


## Hansound

> Van organisatie ed. enkel complimenten gehad, dus ik ben zelf ook in de verondstelling geweest dat het ok was. maar we kunnen natuurlijk altijd nog leren van zaken....



Kijk das een goede instelling,
Zo zouden meer mensen in dit wereldje moeten denken.... :Wink:

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

musicextra: het was een dj showtje, met 1 dj, en 20min. tape act, en een zaal die naar 99% zeker met bier gingen gooien, dus nee, ikke dan geen mixer in de zaal zetten.....

henkie heeft geen bier gehad dat ik gezien heb! op het podium is alles netjes droog gebleven....

Verder hebben we wel eens vaker voor hun klusjes gedaan, maar dat was dan gewoon een totaal concept wat bij ons geboekt werd (zo was dit ook n tourtje wat we eigenlijk vast doen, echter normaal zonder henkie en lasers, en met galaga en n andere dj). Klant heeft gewoon dat concept geboekt, met wat extra's.

----------


## renevanh

Welke mafkees bij Soundcraft heeft bedacht dat het eerste oranje ledje op de levelmeters van de MH3 niet 0dB of +3dB is, maar +12dB!  :EEK!: 

Elke gasttech tot nu toe gaat (ook na 3x uitleggen/waarschuwen hiervoor) de mist in en heeft met kick + snare al een clippende bus... gek he.
En dan moeten de andere 21 kanalen van een doorsnee bandje er nog doorheen...  :Embarrassment: 

Wat is hier in ***snaam de gedachten achter???!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

Ben ik ook ingetrapt in die valkuil  :Smile: . Is ff wennen, maar wat de gedachtengang erachter is?? I don't know.

----------


## Mike Manders

> Welke mafkees bij Soundcraft heeft bedacht dat het eerste oranje ledje op de levelmeters van de MH3 niet 0dB of +3dB is, maar +12dB! 
> :



omdat je een MH3 hard moet gainen (zoals elke soundcraft) want anders klinkt ie niet zo goed

naar mijn gevoel heb ik altijd genoeg headroom op zo'n tafel overigens...

----------


## mhsounds

> musicextra: het was een dj showtje, met 1 dj, en 20min. tape act, en een zaal die naar 99% zeker met bier gingen gooien, dus nee, ikke dan geen mixer in de zaal zetten.....
> 
> .



Bij Guus Meeuwis staat ook alles op het zijpodium ivm bier, ook licht doen vanaf daar is ruk.
Maar je baalt 100x erger als er een biertje je MA Full Size indonderd...

----------


## rene.derksen

@mhsounds Denk dat dat eerder een persoonlijke kwestie is van de lichtman zelf... Voor mixers en tafels bestaan bierkappen... Maar ken wel meer bandjes die licht doen vanaf de zijkant, zodat de operator zèlf droog staat  :Wink: .

----------


## showband

ralph, ik heb al verschllende dingen in threads staan.  :Embarrassment: 

ik doe elk jaar zo een 10 volledige PA aanvragen, 20 kant en klaar geplaatse frontset met babysitter aanvragen en een berg "man om te mixen en techneuten"  aanvragen. De rest gaat met vaste techniek of eigen geluid.

maar wat mij het meeste verbaast is dat ik met dezelfde offerteaanvraag, dezelfde priklijst en dezelfde locatie, zulke ongelofelijk verschillende reacties krijg. Waar je vaak geen reet aan kan zien.

hier de standaardbrief voor offerte frontset:
_____________________________
Geachte heren,

Graag zou ik een offerte willen aanvragen voor het volgende optreden:

Datum optreden xxxxx-2011
Band xxxxx

Naam locatie
xxxx
Website: www.xxxx.nl

Totaal xxx gasten verdeeld over enkele zalen. Wij staan in zaal xxxxx. 
Wij spelen normaliter niet hard. 95dBA in de zaal gemiddeld.

Aankomst band/artiest 19:00uur
Soundcheck/opbouwen 19:00 uur tot 21:00 uur
Soundcheck klaar 21:00 uur
Duur van het optreden 3 sets van 45 minuten tussen 21:00 uur en 00:30 uur

nodig:
Frontgeluid, transport en een stagehand voor bij problemen / ondersteuning.

Een standaard priklijst van de band is hier te vinden:
www.xxxx.nl
Het gaat om een 9 persoons danceclassicsband. In 15 kanalen mix.
-Drums, bas, gitaar, toetsen (L/R), trompet, altsax, tenorsax, zang, zang.
-Wij gebruiken geen backline maar Drums, bas, gitaar, toetsen werken met DI. Voor de 3 blazers gebruiken we een conventionele monitorset. De rest van de band werkt met een zelf support in-ear setup. Hier hebben jullie dus geen omkijken naar
-wij hebben zelf een snake en kleine mengtafelsetup + FOH mix technicus mee.
-uit deze setup komen 2 XLR-kabels met labels die wij aan U, de locale verhuurder toeleveren. Deze heeft als taak alles naar de zaal uit te versterken.

Wens:
een eenvoudige maar nette set. Bv 
12 inch set met 15 inch sub in stereo,
Natuurlijk inclusief kabels e.d. En graag een monitor met versterker als backup voor ad hoc problemen.
De band verzorgt zelf de rest.
Samengevat: Nodig is dus een frontset met transport, bediening en accessoires en 1 monitor voor spare bij problemen.

Kunt U mij een offerte hiervoor doen? Voor vragen kun u mij bellen op 06-xxxx

wij wensen
-een exacte omschrijving van de materialen die U hiervoor gaat leveren.
-De benodigde opbouwtijd en afbouwtijd die U nodig denkt te hebben
-een uitsplitsing in materiaal, uren, bijkomende kosten (bv transport)

Wij verwachten dat de techniek zich kleed in toneelzwart. Net zoals de band in podiumoutfit dient te lopen.

graag reactie voor xxxxx-2011

Met vriendelijke groet
xxxx
_______________________________________

dat zou toch een vergelijkbare offerte moeten opleveren?

----------


## Lala

Niet voor het een of ander, maar jullie gebruiken geen backline? Hoe maken jullie dan muziek?

----------


## showband

zoals er staat:
"Drums, bas, gitaar, toetsen werken met DI." _(oeps, drums.... dat zijn microfoons Goed gezien!)_


je kan een goede discussie opzetten of een gitaar backline is.

ik KEN veel gevallen dat als een PA bedrijf backline levert dat de schoolbesturen DUS ook synthesizers en basgitaren verwachten....

Microfoons zijn eigenlijk altijd PA. Maar zou instrument moeten zijn in mijn ogen.
drums telt meestal in het spraakgebruik als "backline" maar dat verschilt per festival organisatie, band en PA bedrijf. Hun interpretatie, eh, .  :Mad:  Dit is een veel voorkomende misser.

Gitaren en gitaareffecten zijn eigenlijk nooit backline. En als er backline vanuit de PA staat willen ze er bijna nooit over spelen.  :Wink: 

en zo zijn er leuke smaken.

Wat mij betreft zijn "dingen die met versterkers herrie maken op het toneel" backline. Dus niet de piano, niet het drumstel, niet de microfoons en wel de instrumentversterkers, prive monitors enz.

In ieder geval denk ik dat ik het duidelijke stel in de bovenstaande RFQ?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik kom vaak genoeg gitaristen tegen die in plaats van een gitaarversterker gewoon een mooi kastje bij zich hebben die de klank van een versterker simuleert. Kun je gewoon met 2 DI's (stereo) aansluiten. Hartstikke makkelijk en scheelt een boel (overbodige) herrie op het podium.

edit: zie dat Showband me voor was. Voor mij is het in ieder geval volledig duidelijk wat je bedoelt...

Groeten Hugo

----------


## renevanh

Mag ik eerlijk zijn?


Ik vind het nogal een warrig verhaal in de aanvraag. Probeer zo specifiek mogelijk te zijn en spreek jezelf niet tegen.
Je zoekt een frontset. Bij de een is dat een stapel hout, bij de ander hoort daar de mixer bij.

Jullie hebben zelf een FOH tech, maar je zoekt een set met bediening.

De term accessoires is enorm verwarrend. Accessoires bij een geluidset... tjsa, dat is een FOH positie (incl EQ, intercom, dynamics en FX) een multi, stageblock, stroombekabeling... maar de helft hebben jullie blijkbaar zelf.

Ik ga bij zo'n aanvraag eerst nog 3x lezen, dan bellen en vragen wat je nou precies wil, want het is een beetje omslachtig en onduidelijk omschreven.

Volgens mij zoek je een stapel boxen (sub in stereo... owkee, mij best), een spare monitorkastje (waarbij je de kwaliteit/eisen totaal voorbij gaat, dus kom ik met een DAP K115 aan zetten), bijbehorende versterkers en iemand om het te brengen, opbouwen, draaiend houden, af te breken en weer weg te rijden.
Vraag dan gewoon kort en bondig om een geluidset (sub/top), voldoende voor 95dB(A) op locatie x (+ dag/datum natuurlijk), een spare monitor, transport, een systeemtechnicus en benoemde eventuele accessoires expliciet. Vermeld vervolgens dat overige apparatuur reeds verzorgd is en dat aanvoer over 2 XLR'en geschiedt. klaar.
Scheelt je 15 regels typewerk en is duidelijker.

Dat geeft wel het nadeel dat iedereen het opeens heel makkelijk begrijpt en je 20 offertes krijgt... moet je daar weer uit gaan kiezen  :Big Grin:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Volgens mij staat er duidelijk dat ze zelf een mengtafel meebrengen en dat er 2 gelabelde XLR kabels worden aangeleverd om in te prikken?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## showband

een offerteaanvraag is een uitnodiging voor een aanbieding.
_Als je daarbij een sub mono wil aanbieden?_ No sweat.
Wel mooi overigens de als voorbeeld genoemde "12 inch set met 15 inch sub in stereo"  zou taalkundig een punt erbij kunnen krijgen "12 inch set met 15 inch sub. In stereo" maakt de offerteronde overigens niet duidelijk anders en geeft al aan hoe belangrijk extreem duidelijke uitgebreide info is als je een gespecificeerde aanbieding wil.
_Als je als spare monitor een DAP K115 aanbied?_  No sweat.
Kijk, *jij* offreert.

Ik krijg dingen terug met _"een fullrange zaalsysteem van xxxwatt zoals gevraagd"_. Dat is irritant.

Verwijzingen naar _"meer info over onze gebruikte apparatuur vind je op onze site"_

_"systeemtechnicus"_ is ook een rekbaar begrip in de kleine PA hoek.
_"iemand om het te brengen, opbouwen, draaiend houden, af te breken en weer weg te rijden"_ is exact wat ik minimaal vraag. Ik wil er een vent bij om zeker te zijn dat iemand verantwoordelijk is dat het gehuurde werkt. Meeneemsetjes en onbemande sets zijn bijna per definitie dramatisch. Als je niet gelijk weer over deals met AED ofzo praat.

Zelf zeg je al: _"Je zoekt een frontset. Bij de een is dat een stapel hout, bij de ander hoort daar de mixer bij."_
de lap tekst terugbrengen is leuk. Maar de ervaring is dat zonder uitleg  verhuurders geregeld denken dat het over soundmix gaat of een DJ setup.  En dat het allemaal niet zo kritisch bekeken gaat worden. Zoals raplh  al zegt. De salesafdeling van geluidsbedrijfjes is, eh, .....

_"Ik ga bij zo'n aanvraag eerst nog 3x lezen, dan bellen en vragen wat je nou precies wil"_  Is top. Niets mis mee.

als je zegt:
"De term accessoires is enorm verwarrend. Accessoires bij een  geluidset... tjsa, dat is een FOH positie (incl EQ, intercom, dynamics  en FX) een multi, stageblock, stroombekabeling... maar de helft hebben  jullie blijkbaar zelf."
De term accessoires is juist enorm exact.
Als een DJ een frontset huurt hoort daar geen "FOH positie (incl EQ, intercom, dynamics  en FX) een multi, stageblock" bij.
"de spullen die erbij horen" is wat die frontset nodig heeft. En als je daar een intercom bij zet vind ik dat prima. Ik beoordeel later weer of een offerte passend is voor de aanvraag. En de meeste bedrijven weten ook wel dat op een feestje van xxx man in horecagelegenheid xxx niet gezocht wordt naar een systeem met intercom.
Maar juist omdat er altijd weer mensen dat op verschillende manieren interpreteren ben ik al gedwongen een lap tekst te leveren. En nadrukkelijk naar een apparatuurspec te vragen.
Die vervolgens wordt genegeerd. HAHAHA

bij powered systemen hoef je geen amprek te leveren. Maar IK weet vooraf niet of ik daar naar moet vragen in de offerte want ik weet niet of je een powered systeem gaat aanbieden. Voor je het weet KRIJG je die niet enz.

De vraag is dus functioneel.
-wat kost
-een zaalgeluidssysteem
-in xxx zaal
-voor xx mensen
-op xxx geluidsdruk
-op xxx tijden
-voor xxx band
-die xxx zelf meeneemt

aub xxx in je offerte zetten.

dan zit je op een lang verhaal ja.

----------


## renevanh

Ok, maar dan kies je er dus voor om een offerte te krijgen, daar weer aanpassingen in te gaan doen, overleg, weer aanpassing. Dat kost tijd.
Vind ik persoonlijk niet heel erg, maar als ik 4 dagen met jou aan het overleggen ben, dan eindelijk duidelijk heb wat jij wil en vervolgens hoor dat je voor een ander kiest, dat geeft ergernis. 
Misschien is dat de reden dat bedrijfjes niet reageren. Gemiste kans als je het mij vraagt, maar ik kan me indenken dat er mensen zijn die dat al tig keer is overkomen en dat deze mensen bij een in hun ogen onduidelijk verhaal direct richting 'delete' navigeren.
Ik zou het nooit doen, maar ik weet hoe sommige mensen zijn.

----------


## mvdwerff

> Ok, maar dan kies je er dus voor om een offerte te krijgen, daar weer aanpassingen in te gaan doen, overleg, weer aanpassing. Dat kost tijd.
> Vind ik persoonlijk niet heel erg, maar als ik 4 dagen met jou aan het overleggen ben, dan eindelijk duidelijk heb wat jij wil en vervolgens hoor dat je voor een ander kiest, dat geeft ergernis. 
> Misschien is dat de reden dat bedrijfjes niet reageren. Gemiste kans als je het mij vraagt, maar ik kan me indenken dat er mensen zijn die dat al tig keer is overkomen en dat deze mensen bij een in hun ogen onduidelijk verhaal direct richting 'delete' navigeren.
> Ik zou het nooit doen, maar ik weet hoe sommige mensen zijn.



4 dagen is sterk overdreven, maar dit is wel de manier van zakendoen. 
Als ik een offerte aanbied, gaat dit niet over de telefoon. Je gaat langs de klant. Je overlegt, je biedt aan. Niet goed? Ga je weer om de tafel. 
Natuurlijk is het ook afhankelijk van de grote van het project. Voor een DJ set ga je niet langs je klant. 
De offerte kan duidelijker, maar ik ontvang het liefste een aanvraag van 5 A4tjes lang dan een aanvraag: "Ik wil geluid" (of in mijn geval: "Ik wil stroom"). Een klant vraagt niet specifiek om een merk of type aggregaat, maar wat de aggregaat moet kunnen. 
Zelfde met het sparemonitortje, als de DAP het kan, en je offreert het, prima!

----------


## jakkes72

Mijn reactie zou zijn:

Uiteraard willen we u van dienste zijn met de levering van een geluidssysteem.

Uitgaande van uw wensen/eisen zou ik onderstaande willen aanbieden:

PA Set:
Tops:
EAW JF260 set (2 kastjes per kant) per kant  2 maal 12 inch en 2 maal 2 inch gepowered met een 1 kantje van een LAB6000Q en 1 kantje van een LAB2600.
Subs:
EAW SB250, dubbel 15 inch subwoofer gepowered door een 1 kantje LAB6000Q

Bovenstaande aangestuurd met een EAW MX300i met de juiste instellingen voor bovenstaande set.

Te lezen in uw aanvraag dien ik rekening te houden met 2 input kanalen op de FOH mixer, welke een Roland M400 zal zijn in dit geval.
De interne EQ van de M400 zal gebruikt worden om het systeem aan te kunnen "passen" aan de ruimte.

Er zal een x tal monitors + versterking + EQ's meegenomen worden ter backup.

Afgaande op de door u aangegeven tijden, zal ik rond 17:30 arriveren om het systeem op te bouwen en te testen.
Het systeem staat dan om 19:00 volledig tot uw beschikking
Het afbouwen van het systeem zal ongeveer 30 minuten in beslag nemen.

De door gevraagde splitsing van de kosten:

Huur set:  xxx,xx,
Uren:  xx,xx per uur,
Transport:  0,xx per gereden km.

Bovenstaande prijzen zijn gebaseerd op onderstaande:
- Er is de mogelijkheid om mee te eten.
- Er is drinken/verkoeling.
- Er kan binnen xx mtr van het podium geladen/gelost worden, zonder dat daar trappen/liften ed in het traject zitten.

Indien één van bovenstaande niet mogelijk is, dient dit vooraf bekend gesteld te worden, indien daar niet (tijdig) in voorzien word, zal er xx % bij het uurtarief opgeteld worden ten tijde van de facturatie.


/////

Zoiets???

----------


## BJD

Heel toepasselijk: http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=13463251

----------


## NesCio01

> En die mensen met een V-tje op hun borst ... laat maar.... de server zou crashen...



uhhhhh, " _Veet ik veul_ " ?

grtz

----------


## Richnies2000

deze man verdient iig een vinkje achter zijn naam!

----------


## Rolandino

Even terugkomend op de wat oudere reactie's :

Parkeerwachters en stadswachten maken misbruik van hun situatie's en ze reageren hun frustratie's uit op de burgers.

Politie zijn geen verkeerde gasten maar de nieuwe generatie politie ( dan bedoel ik de pas afgestudeerde jongetjes )

Een agent met een X-aantal jaren dienst zal veel meer respect tonen naar een persoon dan  een 19 of 20 jarig ventje die denkt door zijn machtspositie jou even de les te wijzen.

Ook draaien ze vaak de realiteit om, om voor hun eigen een pluim in de reet te stoppen.

Ik heb een geval gehad in een binnenstad dat ik stond de laden en te lossen voor een discotheek ik bij de bus terugkwam mijn maat op de klep stond te bekvechten dat de laatse case naar binnen gaat en dan de bus weer weggaat ( stond niet verkeers gevaarlijk en niemand tot last ) Sanctie was al geschreven en heb hem aangepakt kapot gescheurd case van de laadklep gedaan en weggereden. later werd ik staande gehouden en gearresteerd voor poging tot doodslag.

Blijkt dat die mierenneuker had doorgegeven aan politie dat ik hem had aangereden tussen muur en vrachtwagen.

Ik balen natuurlijk maar eigenaar van discotheek kwam met goed nieuws dat alles op de beveiligingscamera stond en dat ik niemand met de vrachtauto had aangeraakt cq had klem gereden.

Deze parkeerwachter heb ik voor de rechter gesleept, heb ik gewonnen een schadevergoeding van 1250 euro gehad , bekeuring kwijtgescholden. kerel zijn baan kwijt.

Eerst wou justitie de beelden niet als bewijs gebruiken omdat het onwettig is en de camera's alleen mochten draaien tijdens openngstijden. Dus in feite was het bewijs van mijn onschuld een illegaal bewijs dus onwettig.

Zoals Watt Xtra al schreef :

De parkeerwachter en politie bekeuren niet uit veiligheid maar puur om de kas te spekken en om het zogenaamde pluimpje te mogen ontvangen want hiermee voelen ze zich sterk.

Dee wetgeving in nederland heeft niets met recht te maken maar  met macht Hoe meer macht iemand heeft hoe meer hij recht heeft.

Criminelen worden vertoeteld door de staat en de slachtoffers worden niet serieus genomen.

----------


## gertgeluid

Heftig verhaal Rolandino, maar wel rechtvaardig.

Blijkt maar weer dat corruptie een onlosmakelijk onderdeel is van een monetair systeem. Zodra een markt wankelt, worden mensen bang en zal men er alles aan doen om de vraag hoog te houden. Geen politie zonder criminaliteit, geen medicijnen zonder ziektes, geen elektronica industrie zonder elektronica die snel kapot gaat of veroudert. En zolang er nog fossiele brandstof is met mensen of landen die dat "bezitten", valt er aan te verdienen en zal de schone energie (waar beduidend minder aan valt te verdienen) op zich laten wachten.

Wie heeft de Zeitgeist films al eens bekeken?

----------


## badboyscrew

> Zo is ook op aandringen van een niet nader te noemen politieke partij in de gemeenteraad in Utrecht de milieuzone enkele jaren enkele honderden meters vergroot in de buurt van de jaarbeurs.
> Gevolg: wanneer je met een vrachtwagen zonder Euro5 motor bij de laad/los van de Jaarbeurs moet zijn moet je een milieuheffing betalen van >150,- per dag. Tot de buffer kun je nog komen maar verder ook niet..



Nou kom ze maar bij mij kopen dan kost je 100 en maak ik nog 75 winst  :Smile: 
http://www.utrecht.nl/smartsite.dws?id=206172

----------


## moderator

Ergo: betaal 25 E en je vrachtwaggel is ineens minder milieubelastend....

....Ik zal wel uit een ander milieu komen...oplichters

----------


## laserguy

> Ergo: betaal 25 E en je vrachtwaggel is ineens minder milieubelastend....
> 
> ....Ik zal wel uit een ander milieu komen...oplichters



"Vind ik leuk"  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ergo: betaal 25 E en je vrachtwaggel is ineens minder milieubelastend....



Wist je dat nog niet dan?

----------


## staf

> Even terugkomend op de wat oudere reactie's :
> 
> 
> De parkeerwachter en politie bekeuren niet uit veiligheid maar puur om de kas te spekken en om het zogenaamde pluimpje te mogen ontvangen want hiermee voelen ze zich sterk.
> 
> Dee wetgeving in nederland heeft niets met recht te maken maar  met macht Hoe meer macht iemand heeft hoe meer hij recht heeft.
> 
> Criminelen worden vertoeteld door de staat en de slachtoffers worden niet serieus genomen.



dit is blijkbaar dus niet alleen in belgie

----------


## NesCio01

> Je zou minimaal één keer in je leven moeten horen hoe het klinkt als de druk weg valt als er wordt gespeeld op het orgel. Alsof de wereld vergaat. Heel gaaf.



Doet me een tour Roemenië herinneren.
Eén van de orgels die we tegenkwamen werd nog 'aangetrapt'.
Heerlijk geluid!

btw: vraag eens aan de handarbeidend orgelman iets minder
snel te draaien  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## RobertK

Mijn ergernissen top 10 (voornamelijk in theaters):
1. bij aanvang bouw 1 kop koffie/thee krijgen, voor de rest ALLES zelf betalen (heb zelfs meegemaakt dat ik voor mijn bakje thee moest betalen)
2. Producenten (zeker financiële aspect)
3. "Weet u waar al die knopjes voor dienen?/niet te hard heh?/wat doet u precies?" oftewel publieksvragen 2 sec nadat de zaal open is.
4. Drank op 't podium (flesje water is niet erg... maar whiskeyflessen zonder dop? probeer maar eens whiskey van je kabels af te halen!
5. als ik geluid doe: lichttechnici waardoor de halve dag in donker moet werken en geen geluid mag maken (best handig als t soundcheck tijd is maar lichttechnicus heeft een kut dag.... ik vind het niet erg om iets later te soundchecken maar de 14 man op 't podium vinden het niet altijd even leuk).
6. te kleine regie plek in de zaal (ik ben niet de kleinste en bij sommige voorstellingen moet ik aan het einde staat omdat de zaal staat te dansen, dat resulteert in last van mijn rug omdat de mixer dan op kniehoogte ligt)

Algemene ergernissen: 
7. Dronken mensen voor deuren waardoor je moet met al je spullen
8. de stank van lege flessen wijn
9. de prijzen van versnaperingen/drankjes in tankstations
10. "Huh? die reis is toch goed te doen?" (als je net 3 dagen ongeveer 18 uur heb gedraaid en in 1 nacht van Londen naar Libourne moet om weer 16 uur te draaien.) -als enige chauffeur-

----------


## RobertK

Oh en nog 1 belangrijke:
Parkeer gezeik!
"ja u kunt hier om de hoek parkeren in de parkeer garage" sta je met je bakwagen van 3.10 meter bij een garage van 2.00m  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

*1. bij aanvang bouw 1 kop koffie/thee krijgen, voor de rest ALLES zelf  betalen (heb zelfs meegemaakt dat ik voor mijn bakje thee moest betalen)*
Daarom hebben wij al enige tijd een flightcase met Senseo machine, doos pads, plastic camping kopjes, lepeltjes, suiker en poedermelk in ons assortiment zitten welke regelmatig mee gaat op klussen waar wij ook maar het vermoeden hebben dat er geen (gratis) koffie is.

----------


## djspeakertje

Vind ik LEUK :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

> Daarom hebben wij al enige tijd een flightcase met Senseo machine, doos pads, plastic camping kopjes, lepeltjes, suiker en poedermelk in ons assortiment zitten welke regelmatig mee gaat op klussen waar wij ook maar het vermoeden hebben dat er geen (gratis) koffie is.



Wat meteen weer een extra ergernis oplevert: personeel van de locatie komt gratis jouw voorraad opdrinken...

----------


## vasco

Nog niet meegemaakt, ze komen zelfs niet vragen of ze een bakkie mogen dus kan deze ergernis niet uit praktijk ervaring delen.

----------


## Rolandino

Daarom zet ik in het contract dat alles inclusief eten en drinken op kosten van de huurder / organisator is.

In het verleden te vaak meegemaakt dat er geen druppel wordt gegeven en geen eten wordt meegerekend bij organisatie's.

----------


## jans

Net als een werknemer in elke andere branche neem ik mijn lunch zelf mee en eventueel wat koffie.
Als de klus een hele dag duurt geef ik in mijn offerte aan dat de opdrachtgever voor een warme maaltijd dient te zorgen met een duidelijke uitsluiting voor snacks.
Wat koffie en versnapperingen tussendoor betreft, als ik het krijg is het mee genomen zoniet dan regel ik zelf iets.
Vergeet niet dat menig fabrieksarbeider ook gewoon zijn koffie, fris en dergelijk kan betalen of het nu uit een kantine komt of uiteen automaat.

Moet wel zeggen dat ik 9 van de 10 keer niets te klagen heb.

----------


## Rolandino

Normaal gesproken zou je er ook niet over moeten klagen maar er zijn horeca gelegenheden of organisatie's die je nog geen glas water gunnen. Ze hoeven je natuurlijk niet een hele krat drank of een halve keuken eten te geven. ( ook die heb je hoor. Heb al een paar keer meegemaakt dat de spa blauw me neus uit kwam omdat ze maar bleven brengen met eten hetzelfde )

Ik heb al een keer gehad dat jongens van een bedrijf zijn weggegaan omdat er niets was geregeld wat betreft eten en drinken terwijl dat de afspraak was. Sta je raar te kijken hoor als personeel van een collega bedrijf waar je mee samen werkt die dag ineens stoppen en weggaan.

----------


## NesCio01

> @Nescio; je kunt je certificaat komen halen hoor, geslaagd!



TNX!

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hansound

> @Nescio; je kunt je certificaat komen halen hoor, geslaagd!



Beetje bescheidenheid zou de meeste techs niet misstaan... :Embarrassment:

----------


## speakertech

> Beetje bescheidenheid zou de meeste techs niet misstaan...



Och ik heb ook eens ergens gestaan met een grote omroepinstallatie. In de feesttent was een tech aan het uitzoeken, waarom uit de ene kant van de set geen geluid uit de speakers kwam. Een drie kwartier later nog niet. Omdat ik van huis uit technicus ben, bood ik aan om even mee te helpen (hij wist nog niet eens of de tafel, de versterkers of de speakers niet werkten!).Antwoord:"Als ik hulp nodig heb, bel ik me schoonmoeder wel..." .
Die was kennelijk niet thuis, want die avond werkte er maar een kant van de set en de ingehuurde artiest stapte (uiteraard) op.
Ergerlijk

Speakertech

----------


## MusicXtra

Zo werd ik laatst door een jongerencentrum in paniek gebeld dat een top van één kant van de FOH het ook niet deed.
Vraag aan de huistech welke amp voor de betreffende toppen is, trek de Speakons eruit en hoor dat degene die het nog wel deed het nog steeds doet.
Zeg tegen de 'huistech' dat dit niet de juiste versterker is omdat de andere top het nog steeds doet.
Antwoord: Dat is zeker weten de goeie versterker, ik heb het zelf aangesloten!
Dus ik zeg heel rustig dat ik er niet zo van gediend ben dat er zo geschreeuwd wordt en dat ik slechts systematisch probeer het probleem te vinden.
Antwoord: Er is helemaal geen tijd om systematisch te zoeken, ik ga wel een andere top ophangen....
Uiteindelijk ben ik maar aan de bar een colaatje gaan drinken. :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat laatste is vaak de beste oplossing in die situaties, ookal jeuken je handen bij het zien van de domste fouten, als ze mijn hulp niet willen ga ik lekker toekijken hoe het in de soep loopt allemaal. 


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

Posts die lijken te zijn gevuld met inhoud van de vorige
4 posters........... en waarvan de laatste poster geen eigen
bijdrage levert...............
'_ergerlijk_'

grtz

Nes

----------


## vasco

Zie ook onnodig quote gebruiken

----------


## renevanh

> Antwoord: Dat is zeker weten de goeie versterker, ik heb het zelf aangesloten!
> Dus ik zeg heel rustig dat ik er niet zo van gediend ben dat er zo geschreeuwd wordt en dat ik slechts systematisch probeer het probleem te vinden.
> Antwoord: Er is helemaal geen tijd om systematisch te zoeken, ik ga wel een andere top ophangen....



Je legt veel te veel uit, gewoon die 2 speakons in de lucht houden en de versterker uitzetten. Ziet ie zelf in dat er iets niet klopt (tenminste... dat mag je hopen :P )

----------


## speakertech

> Zie ook onnodig quote gebruiken



Ruim twee jaar geleden heb je daar ook al eens over geschreven en specifiek mijn alias aangehaald. Destijds en ook nu kan ik nergens ontdekken dat ik in die bijdrage iets aangehaald heb, waarbij je dan ook nog twee lappen tekst moet doorwerken om bij de reactie te komen.
Nu maak je er weer gewag van en deze keer heb ik wel een paar regels aangehaald, maar ik denk dat de quote in dit geval nodig was voor de duidelijkhd. Kennelijk heb je niets te melden en begin je te muggenziften over dingen die er helemaal niet zijn, althans in mijn geval.
Aan mensen die alleen reageren om weinig te zeggen erger ik mij verschrikkelijk.

Speakertech

----------


## kewa

> Dat is dan ook de enige echte professionele attitude!! Je bent als mixer niet geboekt voor je ego maar om een goeie show neer te zetten voor het publiek dus werk SAMEN!



Ook een van de redenen voor mij om iets minder tijd te steken in het tot in details (qua licht) uit willen vogelen van een tafel wanneer ik als gast mee kom en er een voor mij minder bekend/minder vertrouwde tafel staat maar vooral te kijken naar het eindresultaat dat bereikt moet worden. Wat wil ik waar op welke schuif hebben en welke basiselementen heb ik nodig. Weten waar je apparatuur toe in staat is is voor mij belangrijker gebleken dan dit er ook zelf uit willen halen wanneer er een huistech aanwezig is die prima overweg kan met de aanwezige aansturing/apparatuur. Uiteraard sluit dit enige basiskennis van de verscheidene platformen niet uit maar dat moet m.i. niet uitmaken. En als huistech geldt dit andersom. Zodra een bezoekende tech weet wat hij/zij wilt dan komen we er wel uit, met of zonder kennis van de tafel.

----------


## ajdeboer

Een echte ergernis fantastisch verwoord...

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8057593-post55.html

----------


## bones2001

> Een echte ergernis fantastisch verwoord...
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8057593-post55.html



In 1 woord, GEWELDIG !!

----------


## ajdeboer

Het begin begint al briljant.  :Big Grin: 





> *DJs, the lowest lifeform known to man.
> 
> **If you file politicians, bankers and stock exchange antichrists under human, which some of them surely don't qualify for.*

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Voorbeeld:
> Ging het soms om "D HF in SVD?" [ Disco 'Het Fluitje' in Slappeveensdijk ]
> 
> (Hans was me voor)




Afgelopen weekend weer 2 x raak ; 

Donderdag in H o A, aan de Herengracht in A Dam, lift kapot , moesten op de tweede verdieping zijn ( Loft).

Zaterdag in Disco  Z, Uelsen ( BRD), lossen bij een loadingdok voor vrachtwagens !! ( ben met een busje)

----------


## AH

> Zaterdag in Disco Z, Uelsen ( BRD), lossen bij een loadingdok voor vrachtwagens !! ( ben met een busje)



Tja Hans, dat hadden wij laatst ook, zijn we met onze nieuwe  airbus A380, hebben ze weer geen groot vliegveld in Uelsen.
( het is ook altijd wat)

----------


## vasco

> Zaterdag in Disco  Z, Uelsen ( BRD), lossen bij een loadingdok voor vrachtwagens !! ( ben met een busje)



Ja dat ze daar dan weer niet een apart dok voor hebben. Heb ik ook altijd last van bij theaters, zijn ook meestal op vrachtwagen hoogte.

Je kan ook overdrijven  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Ja dat ze daar dan weer niet een apart dok voor hebben. Heb ik ook altijd last van bij theaters, zijn ook meestal op vrachtwagen hoogte.
> 
> Je kan ook overdrijven



@vasco , jammer die opmerking van je ( overdrijven) Ik reageerden op het verhaaltje van Rinus Bakker om eventueel te vermelden waar het lastig is om te lossen. Bij  alle theaters waar ik kom kun je ook lossen zonder gebruik te hoeven  maken van een loading doc, zodat je als je alleen bent met bv 1 rack kun je hier ook lossen. Daar in Uelsen kon je alleen maar lossen bij dat doc.


Maar als er zo op een nieuw soort topic wordt gereageerd, kunnen we er maar beter mee stoppen. ( Ook de reactie van AH, vliegveld, slaat hierop )


Jammer Rinus, er zijn geen collega's die intressen hebben in het onderwerp.

----------


## frederic

> Afgelopen weekend weer 2 x raak ; 
> 
> Donderdag in H o A, aan de Herengracht in A Dam, lift kapot , moesten op de tweede verdieping zijn ( Loft).
> 
> Zaterdag in Disco  Z, Uelsen ( BRD), lossen bij een loadingdok voor vrachtwagens !! ( ben met een busje)



Een beetje PA boer heeft een ramp bij zich.  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> @vasco , jammer die opmerking van je ( overdrijven) Ik reageerden op het verhaaltje van Rinus Bakker om eventueel te vermelden waar het lastig is om te lossen.



Dat lijkt mij een ander topic. Dit is het ergernissen topic. Loopt pas 222 pagina's en is zeker niet nieuw. Ik kan mij aan heel wat ergere dingen ergeren dan een iet wat hoger dok.

In het kader van dit topic is een vrachtwagen dok met je bus echt niets (vandaar overdrijven) tegenover sommige ergernissen hier. Misschien begrijp je dan de reactie(s). Als het staat in het topic lastige laat en losplaatsen komt jouw relaas over als een tip in dat kader i.p.v. ergernis waar dit topic over gaat.

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Een beetje PA boer heeft een ramp bij zich.



Heb ik bij, om een taperackje uit een busje te rijden. Deze rampjes zijn te kort om vanuit een busje een vrachtwaen doc te bereiken..

----------


## frederic

> Misschien dan maar in 1 keer achter het podium gaan staan...



Waar slaat dat op?  :Confused: 

Een gewone partytent met zijflappen. Is dat zo moeilijk?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

voorbeeldje is volgensmij wel die oldskool analoge bak die bij mooiwark gebruikt word...
daar ligt een doorzichtig stuk plastic overheen waar die tech gewoon de hele avond netjes onder zit mijn zijn handen...

----------


## Lala

Frederic, ik denk dat Antoon bedoelt dat Timo dan maar een keertje naast het podium staat, ipv in de zaal. Dan maar iets minder goed geluid...

Mijn ergernis van dit weekend? Slechte bands... Festival in het noorden van het land, allemaal beginnende bandjes... V-R-E-S-E-L-I-J-K-! Als dat het niveau muzikanten is de komende jaren, dan hou ik mijn hart vast...

----------


## MusicXtra

Mengtafels die met een I-pad bedienbaar zijn is toch zo'n gek idee nog niet....
Maar, alle gekheid op 'n stokje, respect voor andermans spullen is vaak ver te zoeken, monitoren die als voetenbank worden gebruikt, subs als danspodium, amp rackjes die aan de NL8's opgepakt worden en ga zo maar door.
Vaak gebeurd dat ook nog eens op feesten waar je het juist niet verwacht...
Tip voor Timo; de transparante bak over de mixer aan de achterzijde voorzien van verticale stroken doorzichtig plastic, je ziet dit vaak in magazijnen als 'tochtdeur', kun je wel makkelijk bij de faders maar bier maakt een stuk minder kans erdoor te dringen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

> Mengtafels die met een I-pad bedienbaar zijn is toch zo'n gek idee nog niet....
> Maar, alle gekheid op 'n stokje, respect voor andermans spullen is vaak ver te zoeken, monitoren die als voetenbank worden gebruikt, subs als danspodium, amp rackjes die aan de NL8's opgepakt worden en ga zo maar door.
> Vaak gebeurd dat ook nog eens op feesten waar je het juist niet verwacht...
> Tip voor Timo; de transparante bak over de mixer aan de achterzijde voorzien van verticale stroken doorzichtig plastic, je ziet dit vaak in magazijnen als 'tochtdeur', kun je wel makkelijk bij de faders maar bier maakt een stuk minder kans erdoor te dringen.



zoals eerder al gezegd was niet mijn spul dat had ik al helemaal ingepakt . Heb het van te voren aangegeven dat ik afgeschermd wou werken maar ja alles kost dus......

----------


## peterwagner

Ergernis, mensen die aan je mengtafel/randapparatuur zitten tijdens de pauze.
Vorige week: Iemand had voor de grap aan de gain van de Lead Vocal gezeten (mon van foh), bij unmuten dus 1 groot feedbackfestijn.
Afgelopen weekend: Iemand had de main-gain van de grafische EQ uit gedraaid.
Voortaan toch maar naast het podium gaan mixen?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Waar slaat dat op? 
> 
> Een gewone partytent met zijflappen. Is dat zo moeilijk?



Ik bedoel 2 dingen:
Als je het rondom (bijna) dichtmaakt, dan kan het wel eens vervelend gaan klinken in je tentje.
Een partytent ziet er gewoon niet uit... En kan ook een groot visueel obstakel zijn.

----------


## SPS

> Ik bedoel 2 dingen:
> Als je het rondom (bijna) dichtmaakt, dan kan het wel eens vervelend gaan klinken in je tentje.
> Een partytent ziet er gewoon niet uit... En kan ook een groot visueel obstakel zijn.



Een gemiddelde FOH tech IS al een groot visueel obstakel :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Als je weet dat ze met bier gooien, is het dat of bier op je materiaal. Kies dan maar uit zou ik zeggen.

Allee, in holland is het iets die voor bier moet doorgaan.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Kwestie van duidelijkheid in het contract...



De exorbitant hoge prijzen die sommige lokaties vragen om over "hun" huis-systeem te spelen mogen trouwens ook wel in het ergernis-rijtje...

Technicus van het huis inhuren? Mijn rider is niks anders dan "Master Links" en "Master Rechts". Veel succes.

----------


## drbeat

> Praten op gemeenteniveau doe je dus het beste op verkiezingsrally's bij aspirant-raadsleden. Die zijn dan nog erg, eh, kneedbaar 
> Je zit m.i. te reactief gevolgen te bestrijden.
> Dat heeft de bouwondernemer altijd gewonnen. 
> Die is al tig jaar aan het netwerken.



Wel mag ik opmerken dat er eerlijk gezegd weinig gemeenteraden zijn in Nederland die dan ook duidelijk hoofdlijnen uitzetten en sturen naar goed uitvoerbaar beleid. Vaak zitten de leden er veelal om de eigen belangen te behartigen, en als het hen uitkomt de belangen van de burgers, als die belangen maar gelijk zijn met de eigen belangen.

MEESTAL is het toch wel de ambtelijke organisatie waarop de gemeenteraad erg op steunt en de kaders en beleid opstellen....

Ik mag helaas uit ervaring spreken dat tijdens een belangrijke raadsvergadering voor een klant van mij voor een ontwikkelplan voor een WOONZORGCOMPLEX de raadsleden hun koffertje openen en de enveloppen met stukken ter plaatsen openden.  Mijn klant telde welgesteld  1 Raadslid die de stukken zichtbaar al uit de envelop had gehaald en zelfs inhoudelijk volledig op de hoogte was van de plannen....de overige raadsleden hadden of de envelop nog dicht of maakte hem ter plaatsen open.....

Mijn klant vroeg of dat vaker gebeurde.... helaas ben ik in de afgelopen 10 jaar dat ik dit soort bouwplannen heb begeleid niet anders tegengekomen...

----------


## drbeat

> En die wethouder is een aangesteld persoon, die feitelijk niets
> met de gemeenteraad of de inwoners heeft.



Fout.... de wethouder is ten eerste inwoner van de gemeente, en anders dient hij zich in te schrijven in de plaats van ambt.
Tevens wordt de wethouder gekozen door de Raad, en normaliter levert de partij met de meeste stemmen de wethouder met de grootste portefulle... Deze wethouder dient zijn lidmaatschap op te zeggen van zijn politieke partij. Hij wordt geinstalleerd door de raad. Een raadslid dient tevens in de gemeente te wonen waar hij raadslid is, en hier ook zijn hoofdverblijf te hebben.





> Hij is niet gekozen, doch aangesteld.



Zoals ik al zei... hij wordt gekozen door de Raad... En deze raad is weer gekozen door de inwoners van de gemeente...





> Denk verder niet dat je dit 'vak' of 'ambt' kunt uitoefenen zonder enige kennis,
> je gaat dan rap op je plaat.




Helaas zijn er nog wethouders genoeg die zodanig kunnen babbelen dat zij toch 4 jaar in het pluche zitten.... zonder enige kennis...
Laten we hopen dat wat je nu steld wel de waarheid wordt... dat zou de wereld een stuk gemakkelijker maken...Ik kom bar weinig wethouders tegen die daadwerkelijk weten hoe het dualisme werkt en het principe van de trias politica juist toepassen of uberhoubt kennis hebben van de materie die hun portifuille bevat....

Geluikig kom ik ze wel steeds meer tegen en ik hoop dat dit een blijvende tendens gaat worden....

Wat je verteld over de Rijksoverheid...Tja....helaas is dat de waarheid...

----------


## NesCio01

[offtopic]
Sinds 2002 (wet dualisering gemeentebestuur) wordt een wethouder 
door de gemeenteraad benoemd (art. 35 GW), dat noemde ik 
aanstellen. De wet spreekt niet over een verkiezing.

Een raadslid MOET ingezetene zijn. De raad kan de wethouder ontheffing
verlenen van het ingezetenschap.

Verder is 'in het pluche zitten' wellicht iets populistisch vertaald.
Ik denk dat een wethouder het druk heeft en zeker geen baan heeft van 
8 tot 5. Verder moet hij zich telkens verantwoorden voor 'zijn' beleid, hetzij
binnen het college, hetzij naar de burgerij, danwel in commissie- of raads-
vergaderingen.
En zoals zo vaak, '_hij doet het nooit goed_'.

[/einde staatsinrichting|/offtopic]

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Toch even één van mijn grootste ergernissen hier ventileren:
Vorige week donderdag is er in mijn huis ingebroken terwijl ik boven lag te slapen, op een MacbookPro, Ipad4, 17" laptop (allen minder dan een jaar oud), 10" laptop, Canon DSLR camere, twee objectieven en een Ipod na is er gelukkig niks verdwenen.... (er was ook niet meer)
Da's natuurlijk heel vervelend maar, ik heb 'find my Iphone' op mijn Apple meuk geïnstalleerd dus die vind ik wel terug, dacht ik.....
Na zo'n diefstal kom je er dus achter wat voor amateuristisch prutswerk er eigenlijk geleverd wordt.
Alles is beveiligd met wachtwoorden, die blijken dus zo te kraken te zijn, mijn mail, documenten, alles ligt dus op straat!
Het 'find my Iphone' is niet gekoppeld aan het unieke serienummer van het betreffende apparaat maar aan het ID van de gebruiker, kwestie van leegtrekken en het werkt niet meer!
Hoe dom ze dat gemaakt hebben had ik zelfs in mijn grootste fantasie nog niet kunnen bedenken, het hele beveiligingsgebeuren is dus een wassen neus.
Het is hetzelfde idee als dat ik een rood kussentje op de achterbank van mijn auto leg, zo kan iedereen hem makkelijk herkennen voor wanneer hij gestolen zou worden.
Mijn nieuwe Macbook en laptop worden dus gewoon in het zicht van een gravure voorzien met mijn naam en telefoon nummer.

----------


## drbeat

Tja das wel erg! En wrang..hoop dat de verzekering nog wat goed maakt...

Ik heb het idee dat men precies weet wat er overal binnen ligt...wij hebben een grote berner sennen in huis...een een vrouwtje en een mannetje....en die laatste tolereerd geen ander bezoek zonder dat wij zeggen dat t goed is...

Sterkte er mee!!

----------


## NesCio01

Mooi f*ck Sander,

Ik denk (?) dat hoe erg het ook voor het materiële gemis is,
je toch psychisch wel ff 3 x slikken moet omdat je zelf in
huis was en niets hebt gemerkt, anderen door je huis gingen
en je veel zaken mist.

Sterkte!

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Klopt idd dat het psychische deel misschien wel het ergst is.
Een hond heb ik helaas de tijd niet voor, heb ze wel jaren gehad en gefokt (Tervuerense herders) maar kies toch voor een elektronische variant die ik niet uit hoef te laten en dagen achtereen alleen kan laten. :Wink: 
Inmiddels een paar stevige tralies voor het raam gemaakt waar ze door naar binnen zijn gekomen, verder wordt mijn complete achtergevel van rolluiken voorzien en komen er rondom mijn huis lampen met bewegingssensoren.
Dit alles vooral ter bescherming van de inbreker om te voorkomen dat hij door mij betrapt wordt.

----------


## NesCio01

> Dit alles vooral ter bescherming van de inbreker om te voorkomen dat hij door mij betrapt wordt.



Als je het hart maar niet hebt om je spullen te beschermen!

btw: Is er geen ARBO voor dieven die werken verbiedt tussen 0:00 en laat ik eens zeggen
23:59 uur?

grtz

Nes

----------


## Lala

Sander,

Kun je beter niet een beveiligingssysteem aanschaffen? Kastje aan de muur met een code, welke een hels kabaal maakt als die af gaat. Na 1 jaar zeg je het abonnement van de alarmcentrale op, maar dan hou je wel het alarm in je huis...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander,
> 
> Kun je beter niet een beveiligingssysteem aanschaffen? Kastje aan de  muur met een code, welke een hels kabaal maakt als die af gaat. Na 1  jaar zeg je het abonnement van de alarmcentrale op, maar dan hou je wel  het alarm in je huis...







> maar kies toch voor een elektronische variant die ik niet uit hoef te laten en dagen achtereen alleen kan laten.



Dat doe ik dus ook al, alleen neem ik geen abonnement op de alarmcentrale maar leg het zelf wel aan.
Die alarmcentrale heeft geen enkele toegevoegde waarde, bij een alarm melding bellen ze eerst mij met de vraag of ze er iemand naartoe moeten sturen, voor er iemand is zijn we een half uur verder.
Denk niet dat inbrekers zo lang gaan zitten wachten.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En dan deze, ik wil wat gaan kopen bij webshop X maar wie heeft er toevallig nog kortingscodes.

Pffffffffff

----------


## Weller123

Ergenis:

Geluidsverhuurbedrijven.

Ik huur niet vaak maar als ik die paar keer per jaar huur is het vaak niet op orde.

- EV set gehuurd met 4x dubbel 18 sub en 4x top. Bleek er een sub in tegenfase te staan.
- Eurostekker uit een amp in het rack gevallen. (tri-amped top)
- Kom bij een verhuur, demonstreert iets waar powercon verlengt is met een power-con chassis. Tape'je op de contactjes. Ik kan wel raden hoe die zijn racks maakt. Om maar te zwijgen over solderingen die in de buurt komen van IPC7711/7721, klasse 2 (industrieel).
- Audiokabels meegeven als DMX kabel.

Niet alleen bij die verhuurbedrijven gaat het mis. Ik heb het gevoel dat dit een beetje op dezelfde manier gaat als bij het huren van een aggregaat. Hij wordt aangezet, hij werkt, oke kan de verhuur weer in.

Bovenstaande komt allen bij 3 verschillende verhuurbedrijven. De kunst is niet dat iets werkt, maar dat het blijft werken. Daarvoor is men "proffesioneel". 

Eigenlijk altijd weer iets wat me niet zint. 

Vanaf toen mijn eigen set gebouwd. Nooit geen problemen meer gehad. 

Problemen kan je altijd hebben natuurlijk. Maar zorg in ieder geval dat alles in de basis goed is. Sluit pas compromissen als je weet wat je aan het doen bent.

----------


## Hitvision

Lijkt mij een typisch gevalletje van; 'neem contact op met verhuurder'. Als ik materiaal extra inhuur en het is niet in orde maak ik dat bespreekbaar voor een correcte oplossing. Wordt die niet geboden dan ga ik naar bedrijf nummer 2. Ik zorg ervoor dat mijn materiaal zijn onderhoud krijgt en stelselmatig volledig wordt nagekeken. Dit zal de insteek zijn van alle 'goede' bedrijven. Er zijn uiteraard ook legio andere gevallen bekend. Voor mij een kwestie van niet meer huren bij bedrijf X!

----------


## speakertech

> Grootste ergernis, ergens toekomen en vaststellen dat er geen 'schone stroomvoorziening' aanwezig is.
> En als ze helemaal hun best doen, dat je niet anders kunt dan op dezelfde kring als de dimmers of frigo's te werken.



Dergelijke storingen, zouden niet mogen binnendringen in je geluidset. Thuis uittesten en de tekortkoming aanpakken.

Speakertech

----------


## jadjong

Elke keer verbaas ik me weer over organisatoren van evenementen. Deze mensen werken blijkbaar 24 uur per dag, gaan niet naar de WC en eten doen ze alleen op de eerste donderdag van de maand. Niets dan bewondering voor iemand die het aandurft om een groot financieel risico te nemen zodat andere kunnen werken of feesten, alleen je eigen levensstijl dan doorvoeren naar al het aanwezige personeel vind ik niet kunnen. Iemand die een podium bouwt kan je niet afschepen met een maaltijdsalade als lunch, die jongens(voornamelijk jongens) doen fysiek zwaar werk en eten een heel brood per dag.
Ik wil geen muntjes voor de hamburgertent bij de mainstage. Als ik drie dagen op een festival ben wil ik geen hamburger als ontbijt, lunch en avondeten. Niet als bezoeker. Niet als werknemer. Zeker niet drie dagen lang. :Mad: 

Bijna elke organisator begint met het boeken van een artiest en het ophangen van zoveel mogelijk wapperlampen terwijl de basisbenodigheden niet voor elkaar zijn. Je gaat thuis toch ook niet naar een pretpark terwijl de koelkast leeg is en de wc verstopt is?  :Confused:  Fix eerst die crewcatering eens en kijk dan hoeveel geld je nog hebt voor een 'headliner' die 120x per jaar op een festival in de buurt te zien is. Weinig lijken door te hebben dat personeel dat zich thuis voelt automatisch productiever wordt en dan voornamelijk op punten waar ze niet voor ingehuurd worden.  Beveiliging die helpt zoeken naar een verloren trouwring? Het is niet hun taak maar als je ze koud water en een ijsje geeft op een hete dag is de kans groot dat ze, zelfs als hun dienst voorbij is, even helpen zoeken.
Door iets simpels als een ijsje heb je gemotiveerde medewerkers en een bezoeker die ondanks een verloren trouwring toch een positieve ervaring heeft gehad met jouw feest. Betere reclame is er niet.

Of je nou buiten in de modder staat of binnen bij een bedrijfsfeest,  steeds zie ik mensen met een bordje op schoot 'ff snel eten". Het maakt niet uit wat je doet binnen een organisatie, iedereen heeft recht op een fatsoenlijke pauze. Dus voldoende tijd om je eten naar binnen te werken op een plek waar je zo min mogelijk met je werk geconfronteerd wordt. Die gasten van de ARBO zijn echt zo gek nog niet.

Bedankt voor de ruimte. Dit moest ik ff kwijt.

----------


## Lala

Oh, man... Zo herkenbaar!

----------


## Big Bang

> en het ophangen van zoveel mogelijk wapperlampen terwijl de basisbenodigheden niet voor elkaar zijn.



Dat heeft ook te maken met de collega's uit onze eigen branche. Elke euro kan maar een keer uitgegeven worden; kiest een accountmanager er voor om op zijn strepen te gaan staan dat de catering goed is, of kan hij de klant verleiden om het B podium ook vol wappers te hangen? 
- In het eerste geval zijn de bouwers en het personeel blij.
- In het tweede geval is zijn baas blij en heeft hij betere verkoopcijfers.

Wat denk je dat er gebeurt, zolang het personeel het allemaal blijft slikken? Misschien zou men de kantoor lui zo nu en dan weer eens het veld in moeten sturen..

----------

